# Who Am I ?



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jun 19, 2017)

Who am I? by Dr Dalvinder Singh Grewal


Who am I? I am a soul. I am part of Supreme Soul; having the same characteristics of Supreme Soul. I have been given a body to perform my functions. My soul was entered into a body to ensure performance of the given task. Body is thus the instrument of the soul given for performance. This is the truth. I have forgotten this truth and have started considering my body as my real self. I have got gradually attached to this body and everything connected to it. I have been made to believe that my mother has given me my body hence I am attached to her. I have also been made to believe that my body is the result of union of my mother and father. Hence I am attached to my father as well. Gradually this link has been expanded to grandfather, grandmother, uncles, aunties, brother/s, sister/s and so on. My attachment is also made this way to milk and other items of food because they are essential for my body.

This attachment is further expanded to the material and financial world because I have been made to believe that money can help me to buy anything in universe. I am also told that I will be known from the material and financial assets I have. I collect these fervently. More the assets I accumulate more proud I feel of these assets. If I do not get these I get angry at myself, my luck and all that connected to accumulate these assets. I am also made to believe that I will have my own world if I get married. I will have my own children as did my parents. I am attracted to opposite sex. This fills sexual instinct in me. I have started believing that all these attachments and accumulations are the real ones and get lost into these. I thus become the epitome of sex, anger, greed, attachment and pride; the five vices.

I have forgotten that I am not the body but the soul. I have forgotten that my body is subject to continuous change and that It changes from childhood to youth; youth to the aged; It is never the same. Similarly the name given to the body also goes on changing; e.g., baby-bunty in childhood; Raj in youth and Raj Singh Chauhan as a man. Change is transitory and I have got attached to transitory things; which are false. I have forgotten to care for the soul which is permanent. Finally the diminishing energy during old age, physical, mental or spiritual sickness results into death of the gross body and the soul has to change into a new cover. Soul being immortal moves on death from one gross body to another based on accumulation of subtle particles of good and bad actions, deeds, desires and thoughts of earlier births. It is Law of Nature that whatever is created or is born has to perish or die.

The souls of human beings remain immortal. Based on accumulation of past karma - thoughts, deeds and actions, it becomes fierce, calm, terrible, fearless, ignorant and enlightened, trembling and steadfast, forbearing and non-bearing, passionate and ascetic and a prey bewilderment. Thus the quality of manifested soul is different for each individual. Thus purity of the manifested soul and keeping it free from the effect of bad, corrupt and evil deeds, thoughts and desires make it as our philosopher, guide and friend. It is our bad and evil actions, which create _tamasic_ subtle atoms and these go on accumulating on the soul. These subtle atoms being heavier and darker have the effect of dimming the light of the soul and the knowledge it provides does not reach the gross body and capacity to do noble and virtuous deeds and become virtually negligible.

_Bade hi sakht chilkey vich akhrot paayi jaandi hai._
The soft core lies encased in the hard crusted walnut

_Itne sakht chilkey vich badaam milda hai._
So does the hard shell hides the soft almond

_Kudrat da eh niyam hai :- Bohot komal, swaadli, gunkaari cheez nu ohh parde ich pesh kardi hai._
Veiled are nature's supple, subtle and the virtuous

_Gittiyaa, patthar te upar upar honde ne,_
The gross is easily apparent to the eye

_par Heere nu Parmatma ne pahadaa di goud vich chupa rakheya hai._
But gems are hidden deep in the lap of nature

_Khudaayi karni paindi hai, mehnat karni paindi hai._
Longingly one needs to toil and dig deep.

_Shareer de oopri tal te kaam hi kaam hai,_
So the human vices run rampant outwardly, but

_Par gehre tal de ich, chetna de ich, mann de ich, Raam hi Raam hai._
Deep inside where consciousness and _nous_ rest, dwells Raam

_-Panth Ratan Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen

Source_


English translation by _coco singh_

The soul keeps on changing covers (_avagaman_) till it sheds away all evil deeds; becomes pure; gets totally linked to the Supreme soul. It reaches its final destination only by merging into Supreme soul.

I have also forgotten that I am part of the grand soul and I am required to perform according to the wishes of the Supreme Soul. I am a part of the grand design. I have created my own design instead and perform to meet my own requirements rather than the one assigned to me by the Supreme soul. I am living in a world of falsehood. I have forgotten the truth and started believing and doing all related to the untruth. This darkness of falsehood has engulfed me in such a way that no ray of hope penetrates through it.

If I had to break this wall of falsehood and get at the truth I must first realize myself. I must get attached to my soul after getting detached from my body to know the truth. The sequence of development is Physical Body- sense organs-senses-mind-will-intellect-ego-spirit (life energy)-soul-Supreme soul. The subtle soul shines when senses are under control and _sattavic guna _of purity and truthfulness is predominant. The body has to be administered by the manifested soul. I must realize that body is only an outer shell of the soul and is given as a tool to perform my functions assigned by the Supreme soul. I can also perform noble deeds and good actions under the influence of senses, but such deeds will be based on self-interest, personal gain and getting social recognition in society. I must always listen to the voice of my inner soul that is my real self. I must practice through knowledge and even meditation to reach my real self. My "self" is the essence of Supreme soul. In this sense I am pure knowledge; I am without blemish, radiating peace and love. The body can thus be considered as a boat, the manifested soul the sailor, the material world the ocean of matter which is crossed only through truth and knowledge

Only when the soul acquires higher and nobler qualities and when I consider soul as the real self, then only I am different; I am exalted; I am relieved of the circle of life and death. Vedas say: on realisation of the real self, individual himself becomes Brahma (Book 19 of Atharva Veda). According to Yajnavalkya, we are but He when we know our real self. In Kena Upanishad, it is made clear that the soul is Brahma Himself. Brihadrnayaka Upanishad mentions "ahm Brahma asi" - I am Brahma. Mundakya Upanishad says, "ayam atma Brahma"- my soul is God. Bible also says "the soul keeps God's laws" (Deut 26-16). Sri Guru Granth Sahib declared  _atma_  becoming _parmatma_.

I must efface my self-ego; come back to zero attachment (_Sunn_) with untruth and total attachment with truth. I must realize that I began from the Supreme soul and I have to end my journey in the Supreme soul. I came from Him totally clean and can be accepted only if I am totally clean. I must clean myself of all the vices and detach from all attachments. If I have to get attached to Him again; I must create some attraction for Him; some energy which may cause attraction. Remembrance, service and love are the best modes to cause attraction. Hence remember the Supreme soul; serve according to his directions and love him and the Creation He has created. Once you know this you are _Brahmveta_; enlightened; once you perform this you are liberated from the circle of life and death (_mukta_).


----------



## ravneet_sb (Jun 19, 2017)

Say Sri Akaal,

Brahma.  Original.  Originator Initiator

Gyan Knowledge Awareness

Brahmgyan. Knowledge of Source or Origins

Mind if formed of information that contains

1. Genetic Information of all previous births.    Unconscious Mind

2. Concious Mind formed by present life inputs through five senses.  Continuously developing a sixth sense through five senses. Stored information forms imaginative sense or concious mind.

Through which  shallow perception of "I". is perceived .

For eg "I" am Punjabi how during birth mind listened Punjabi and than have inputs from nursery to understand letters words of Punjabi.
So mind inputs make Me Punjabi.    Hindi. English and so on

With shallow perception "I" forget  creatre of Mind and remain attached to information and having EGO of being Punjabi or Sikh or Hindu or Christin forgetting BRAHM one remain in BHARAM

So connect to source/origins  to attain knowledge /realisation. That dispell doubts of inputs.

3. Is mediating mind between spine action and formed mind   Subconscious mind

Before mind learns

if one know

How mind learns.

Than one follows realisation path through objective learning.

And not limit self to the subjective parroting of text for knowledge. acquisition.

This is essence of SIKH or LEARNER. 

It contains all humans irrespective of caste creed form. This is universal phenomenon of NATURE 

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji ki fateh


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jun 20, 2017)

ravneet_sb said:


> Say Sri Akaal,
> 
> Brahma.  Original.  Originator Initiator
> 
> ...



Half statements? Codes cannot be understood.  Will you be clearer in what you want to say or want?


----------



## ravneet_sb (Jun 20, 2017)

ravneet_sb said:


> Say Sri Akaal,
> 
> Brahma.  Original.  Originator Initiator
> 
> ...


----------



## ravneet_sb (Jun 20, 2017)

Sat Sri Akaal,

,"I" EGO, Comes from stored information, in spiritual terms, "I" has no relevance, it should be reduced to Null first to understand or connect to natures Truth, which can be done through understanding of "I" first. 

Who am "I" 
so I what one reflects is stored information of mind. 
I am Punjabi Hindi Bengali French
I am   Sikh Hindu Muslim Christin
I am Engineer Doctor Cobbler

Stored information puts a veil on real being a human.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jun 20, 2017)

One can  forget 'I';  one realises oneself. Self realisation  starts with knowing self,  purpose of life, how to live, get detached from the world and attached to Him. Become jeevan Mukta;  when one does not think of self at all but thinks of Him always; loves Him immensely since He understand no other language than the language of love. The first stage 'torealise self 'who am I to He the total universe inclusive; from self to God the journey is not easy; it is not the bookish knowledge but the  practical of life. Dharma i.e., performance of duty as per Hukam, Knowledge of God, meditation on Him, God's acceptance of the effort of meditation and call to join Him; becoming like Him i.e., jeevan mukta


----------



## ravneet_sb (Jun 20, 2017)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Kiv.             how
Sachiara.   
Hovie         to get truth

Kiv             how
Kureh
Tuthe.     To break
Pal            veil of ignorance

Hukam.     Natures Truth
Rajai.          Acceptance
Chalna.       And followance in life

Nanak.        Says NANAK
Likhya.        Written 
Naal.           Genetic Record

Jeevan.Mukta.   Liberated Soul

Human soul with veil of learning experience duality during life. 
Duality comes while
Eating. Hair Keeping. Drinking. Religion. Politics there are forms reasoning there ways of life, never ending discussion 

How to free minds from dual thoughts, concluding thoughts (become jeevan mukta) making them crystalline like jewels in the mind on which mind reflects.

When the whole thoughts get concluded it is. relieved from thinking.
Concluded thoughts don't born again to die.

Attached to truth they live for ever.

Normally duality ceases only at death, but may happen if one concludes all thoughts before death or at any stage (jeevan mukta) liberated while living.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji ki fateh


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jun 24, 2017)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> Kiv.             how
> Sachiara.
> ...


How do you suggest to improve the existing main text? i will be eager to know the suggestion


----------



## ravneet_sb (Jun 24, 2017)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Dalvinder sing Ji, main text is already well written, rather my way of writing is the way it comes, with poor presentation but try to present concept the way it appears.
Writing and interaction makes it more crystal clear of Gurus Bani.

Hope the right concepts are taken over with ritual reading and writing.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji ki Fateh.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jun 25, 2017)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> Dalvinder sing Ji, main text is already well written, rather my way of writing is the way it comes, with poor presentation but try to present concept the way it appears.
> Writing and interaction makes it more crystal clear of Gurus Bani.
> ...




Simplest to the point words save much discussions, I pray.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jun 25, 2017)

The domains of cognitive science
*All those four kinds of mental activities can be traced to areas of Brain that can be called "SELF." These activities are known to part of Brain that I call "Knowing-Self." I make this distinction as there is distinction between Contents of Consciousness and Composition of Consciousness. The Contents of Consciousness are experienced in different areas of Cerebral Cortex.*
Reticular Formation





 The part or area of Brain called Reticular Formation is the site where the Contents of Consciousness are composed and relayed to different areas of Cerebral Cortex where "Self" becomes aware of those contents. Reticular Formation can be called "The Knowing-Self" and this part plays critical role in regulating Respiration, Circulation, Arousal, and Motor Reflexes. It provides the basis for Self-Discipline, Self-Control, and Self-restraint.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jun 25, 2017)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> Kiv.             how
> Sachiara.
> ...



‘ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਤੂੰ’
ਡਾ: ਦਲਵਿੰਦਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਗ੍ਰੇਵਾਲ
‘ਮੈਂ’ ਜੇ ‘ਹਾਂ’ ਤਾਂ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਹੈਂ ਨਾਹੀਂ, ‘ਮੈਂ’ ਨਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਹੈਂ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਹੀ।
ਉਸ ‘ਮੈਂ’ ਦਾ ਕੀ ਮਤਲਬ ਹੈ ਜੇ ਭੁਲ ਜਾਵਾਂ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ।
ਬੇਮਤਲਬ ਇਹ ‘ਮੈਂ’ ਮਿਟ ਜਾਵੇ, ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਹੀ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਹੋ ਜਾਵੇ।
ਜਿਸਨੇ ਰਚਿਆ ਉਹ ਜੇ ਆਪੇ ਅਪਣੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਿਲਾਵੇ।
ਕੋਸ਼ਿਸ਼ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਬਣ ਜਾਂ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਹੀ, ਰਹੇ ਨਾ ਰੱਤੀ ‘ਹੂੰ’ ਹੀ।
‘ਮੈਂ’ ਜੇ ‘ਹਾਂ’ ਤਾਂ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਹੈਂ ਨਾਹੀਂ, ‘ਮੈਂ’ ਨਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਹੈਂ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਹੀ।
ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਮ ਉਪਜਿਆ ਬ੍ਰਹਿਮੰਡ, ਜੀਅ ਜੰਤ ਸਭ ਧਾਰੇ।
ਕਾਰਣ ਹੈਂ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਕਰਤਾ ਹੈਂ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਕੀ ਨੇ ਜੀਵ ਵਿਚਾਰੇ।
ਜਿਵੇਂ ਚਲਾਵੇਂ ਓਵੇਂ ਚੱਲਣ, ਜੀ ਚਰਖੇ ਦੀ ‘ਘੂੰ’ ਹੀ।
‘ਮੈਂ’ ਜੇ ‘ਹਾਂ’ ਤਾਂ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਹੈਂ ਨਾਹੀਂ, ‘ਮੈਂ’ ਨਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਹੈਂ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਹੀ।
ਇਸ ਬ੍ਰਹਿਮੰਡ ‘ਚ ਹੋਂਦ ਹੈ ਜਿਸਦੀ ਇਕ ਕਿਣਕੇ ਦੀ ਨਿਆਈਂ।
ਵੱਸ ਕੀ ਉਸਦੇ ਹੋਂਦ ਤੇਰੀ ਤੇ ਕਿੰਤੂ ਕਰੇ ਅਜਾਈਂ ।
ਜੋ ਹੋਇਆ, ਨਾ ਹੋਇਆਂ ਵਰਗਾ, ਸਭ ਝੂਠੀ ‘ਫੂੰ, ਫੂੰੰ’ ਹੀ।
‘ਮੈਂ’ ਜੇ ‘ਹਾਂ’ ਤਾਂ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਹੈਂ ਨਾਹੀਂ, ‘ਮੈਂ’ ਨਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਹੈਂ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਹੀ।
ਪਲ ਪਲ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਪੁਕਾਰਾਂ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਅਰਜ਼ ਪਵੇ ਨਾ।
ਮੇਰੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਮਿਟਾ ਦੇ ਦਾਤਾ, ‘ਮੈਂ’ ਨੂੰ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਕਰ ਦੇ ਨਾ।
 ਜਦ ਮਿਲਣਾ ਹੈ ਇਕ ਦਿਨ ਤੁਝ ਵਿੱਚ, ਚੱਕਰ ਕਿਉਂ ਇਹ ਊੰ ਹੀ।
‘ਮੈਂ’ ਜੇ ‘ਹਾਂ’ ਤਾਂ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਹੈਂ ਨਾਹੀਂ, ‘ਮੈਂ’ ਨਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਹੈਂ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਹੀ।
       ਤਿੰਨ ਵਜੇ
 ਡਾ: ਦਲਵਿੰਦਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਗ੍ਰੇਵਾਲ
ਸ਼ੁਕਰ ਹੈ ਤੇਰਾ ਜੋ ਜਗਾਉਨੈਂ ਤਿੰਨ ਵਜੇ।
‘ਆ ਜਾ ਲੜ ਲੱਗ’ ਕਹਿ ਬੁਲਾਉਨੈਂ ਤਿੰਨ ਵਜੇ।
ਟਿਕੀ ਪਹਿਰ, ਚੁੱਪ-ਚਾਂਧ, ਸ਼ਾਂਤ ਤੇ ਸੁਹਾਣੀ,
ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਚਾਰੇ ਪਾਸੇ ਦਿਸ ਆਉਨੈਂ ਤਿੰਨ ਵਜੇ।
ਸਦਕੇ ਮੈਂ ਜਾਵਾਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਮਿਹਰਾਂ ਦਿਆ ਸਾਈਆਂ,
ਨਦਰੇ-ਕਰਮ ਜੋ ਤੂੰ ਪਾਉਨੈ ਤਿੰਨ ਵਜੇ।
ਧੰਦਿਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਪਾਸੇ ਮਾਇਆ ਮੋਹ ਤੋਂ ਕਿਨਾਰਾ,
ਆਲਸੀ ਦੀ ਆਲਸ ਹਟਾਉਨੈਂ ਤਿੰਨ ਵਜੇ।
ਤੂੰਹੀਓਂ ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਦਿਸੇਂ, ‘ਮੈ ਮੇਰੀ’ ਮਿਟ ਜਾਵੇ
ਜਦੋਂ ਤੁੰ ਵਿਚਾਰਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਟਾਉਨੈਂ ਤਿੰਨ ਵਜੇ।
ਮਨ ਵੀ ਇਹ ਸ਼ਾਂਤ ਹੋਵੇ ਹਿਰਦਾ ਵੀ ਸ਼ਾਂਤ,
ਜਦ ਗਲਵਕੜੀ ਤੂੰ ਪਾਉਨੈਂ ਤਿੰਨ ਵਜੇ।
ਸਦਕੇ ਮੈਂ ਜਾਵਾਂ ਡੂੰਘੇ ਚਿੱਤ ਚੋਂ ਧਿਆਵਾਂ,
ਆਪਾ ਤੇਰੇ ਹੱਥ ਜੋ ਦਿਵਾਉਨੈਂ ਤਿੰਨ ਵਜੇ।
ਨੇੜੇ ਰੱਖੀ ਰੱਖ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਨਾ ਜੱਗ,
ਆਉਂਦਾ ਏ ਅਨੰਦ ਲੜ ਲਾਉਨੈਂ ਤਿੰਨ ਵਜੇ।


       ਧਿਆਨ
ਡਾ: ਦਲਵਿੰਦਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਗ੍ਰੇਵਾਲ
ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰ ਏਨਾ ਕੁ ਗਿਆਨ ਰੱਖੀ ਰੱਖਾਂ।
ਚੱਤੋ ਪਹਿਰ ਤੇਰੇ ‘ਚ ਧਿਆਨ ਰੱਖੀ ਰੱਖਾਂ।
ਪੜ੍ਹੀਆਂ ਕਿਤਾਬਾਂ ਤੇ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਨੇ ਬਥੇਰੇ।
ਆਈ ਏ ਸਮਝ ਬਸ ਇਕੋ ਗੱਲ ਮੇਰੇ।
ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ‘ਇੱਕ’ ਦਾ ਨਿਸ਼ਾਨ’ ਰੱਖੀ ਰੱਖਾਂ।
ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰ ਏਨਾ ਕੁ ਗਿਆਨ ਰੱਖੀ ਰੱਖਾਂ।
ਚੱਤੋ ਪਹਿਰ ਤੇਰਾ ‘ਚ ਧਿਆਨ ਰੱਖੀ ਰੱਖਾਂ।
ਕਿਣਕਾ ਕੀ ਜਾਣਾ ਕਿਨਾ ਵਿਸ਼ਵ ਦਾ ਪਸਾਰਾ,
ਅੰਦਰ ਨਾ ਦਿਸੇ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਦਿਸੇ ਉਹਨੂੰ ਬਾਹਰਾ।
ਐਵੇਂ ਝੂਠੀ ਆਸ ਦਾ ਸਮਾਨ ਰੱਖੀ ਰੱਖਾਂ।
ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰ ਏਨਾ ਕੁ ਗਿਆਨ ਰੱਖੀ ਰੱਖਾਂ।
ਚੱਤੋ ਪਹਿਰ ਤੇਰਾ ‘ਚ ਧਿਆਨ ਰੱਖੀ ਰੱਖਾਂ।
‘ਮੇਰੀ’ ‘ਮੈਂ’ ਨੇ ਚੱਕਰਾਂ ‘ਚ ਝੂਠਾ ਪਾਇਆ ਹੋਇਆ।
‘ਤੂੰ’ ਹੀ ‘ਤੂੰ’ ਹੈ ਸੱਚ ਉਤੇ ‘ਮੈਂ’ ਕਿਉਂ ਛਾਇਆ ਹੋਇਆ।
ਤੋੜ ਦੇ ਭਰਮ ਤੇਰਾ ਮਾਨ ਰੱਖੀ ਰੱਖਾਂ
ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰ ਏਨਾ ਕੁ ਗਿਆਨ ਰੱਖੀ ਰੱਖਾਂ।
ਚੱਤੋ ਪਹਿਰ ਤੇਰਾ ‘ਚ ਧਿਆਨ ਰੱਖੀ ਰੱਖਾਂ।


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Jun 25, 2017)

The body is false. Just like everything else in this reality, it's over 99.9999% empty space and what's left? Electrons / quarks... the smallest of subatomic particles. These bits are identical. An electron is an electron. No two are different. And electrons have shown us through quantum physics experiments, that they can behave as a wave or as a particle. In fact, experiments have proven (to the dismay of many) that when there is no conscious observer, electrons are not something tangible... meaning they are not matter. They are waves, basically energy passing through a medium by with no substance. Why is this important? Because our bodies, just like all matter are also made of these same electrons. Since the brain is part of the body, and since we have proven that our consciousness can affect the state of electrons (even as far as affecting them in the past!) then our consciousness can not be a product of the matter of our brains! Someone has to be 'observing' our brains (and rest of our bodies, just like all of reality) into existence. Who is that consciousness? That consciousness is who we are.

In fact the only real thing at all is consciousness. Rest is like a dream. Basically waves, thought waves. Form is part of the illusion or dream and it's all internal. There is nothing actually 'out there'.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jun 25, 2017)

Harkiran Kaur said:


> The body is false. Just like everything else in this reality, it's over 99.9999% empty space and what's left? Electrons / quarks... the smallest of subatomic particles. These bits are identical. An electron is an electron. No two are different. And electrons have shown us through quantum physics experiments, that they can behave as a wave or as a particle. In fact, experiments have proven (to the dismay of many) that when there is no conscious observer, electrons are not something tangible... meaning they are not matter. They are waves, basically energy passing through a medium by with no substance. Why is this important? Because our bodies, just like all matter are also made of these same electrons. Since the brain is part of the body, and since we have proven that our consciousness can affect the state of electrons (even as far as affecting them in the past!) then our consciousness can not be a product of the matter of our brains! Someone has to be 'observing' our brains (and rest of our bodies, just like all of reality) into existence. Who is that consciousness? That consciousness is who we are.
> 
> In fact the only real thing at all is consciousness. Rest is like a dream. Basically waves, thought waves. Form is part of the illusion or dream and it's all internal. There is nothing actually 'out there'.



Points raised are 'empty space' and 'consciousness', hence are dealt with differently.
Energy and Empty space

The law of conservation of energy states that energy can neither be created nor destroyed: it can only be transformed from one state to another. It is also established that the content of energy remains the same; it neither increases nor decreases.


*Theory of Space*

For the common people the place where the things are not visible is considered empty; and is having space. The things that are not visible are considered to be creating space in this terminology. In actuality there is no space; since energy is present everywhere either in the form of wave or particle. Hence all the particles in the universe are in contact with every other neighbouring particles passing on the impact of the contact to the last in the universe; impact may be miniscule or large depending on energy and force of the contact particles.


*Theory of Contact, *

All the energy, matter or things in the universe are in regular contact; all big and small things; all the things close and all the things far away; all are in contact. Every contact creates an impact and impact creates transfer of energy and a change in the other depending on the energy transferred and force which it is transferred.


*String Theory*

Everything is in a string. The visibility being limited we get different results; thinking processes being different, we have different names, but all remained bound to a single string. The stringing is so intense that there are no gaps; each particle impacting the other at every moment. This impact is continuous; non-breaking: one particle impacts any other particle in any part of the universe systematically. Thus impact on one particle is impacting the entire universe. This also shows that not a single particle in the universe is without impact of other particles, the impact gross and not individualistic. This impact can be increased or decreased by concentration. To measure impact on one particle; measuring the impact of only the neighbouring particles thus will not yield the right result.

*Theory of Continuity*


This contact is regular meaning there is no space in between any corresponding source of energy.

All the small things and big things are joined to form continuity. We have things visible and things not visible; things identifiable and things not identifiable; all joined together to form a continuity. There is no space between any two things in actuality even though we find the visible items as separate because of non visibility of smaller items which are in continuity.


*Theory of Change *

The universe is made of energy which is continuously changing.  Entire energy is in continuity and there is no space. It may be in the form of wave or particle; but everything in this universe is in regular contact.


*Theory of Visibility*

There is no limit to smallness and greatness of particles. There is countless small particulate matter not visible to human eye due to the limits of reflecting power of the particulate matter and the reception power of human eye or alternatively to the instrument used. When these small things combine to form one big thing; they become visible. For examples, the quarks and fermions are not visible. When they join they form electrons, neutrons and protons, they still are not visible. When electrons, protons and neutrons join together and form into atoms, they are still not visible to human eye. When atoms join and form molecules; they still are not visible. However when molecules form to make substances they become visible sometimes. Thus group of smaller things when combined make big things and become visible. Similarly the distance from the eyes also affects visibility. For example the things close to us are visible but things which are away for example out of our town will not be visible. Similarly, there are numerous stars and constellations which are not visible to human eye or even to the instruments devised by man. There are countless things away from the visibility of the beings which the individuals cannot see. All these things are in regular contact; though we may be unable to see this contact.


*Theory of Time*

Our present time is the creation of human mind which has been related to the sun. We started with days and nights; hours, minutes and seconds relating these to the sun. If sun would not have been there; earth would not have been there and days and nights would not have been there. Thus the time is the creation of mind of the man. There was no time when the man was not there. Hence to talk about space and time as the standards of measurements of the past especially of the period when man was not there or when sun was not there or when this universe was not there is a creation of human mind. Animals and birds do not bother about time; though they may link their movements to movement of sunlight. How we decide about the time of origin of universe? Since the universe has been created and recreated many times; from which universe should we start our time? It is like starting the time with one bubble in water which when breaks we start thinking of another time. Since sun came much later than existing universe we have to count backwards to relate to the present time..

*Naming the Particulate Matter:*

The things which we see we identify them with names. We identify the names by their functions or by their attributes. They may be common nouns, proper noun, classified nouns, abstract nouns etc. Among other houses, we have our house which is full in all respects. It has windows; doors, curtains, tables, chairs, beds, cups, saucers, glasses, plates, trays, water, fire, electric switches, plugs sockets and what not which we know and we have given them common nouns. We have classified all things beings used for cooking and serving as utensils; all tables and chairs as furniture; utensils and furniture items are thus classified names. We are husband and wife with children in the house. We have named our children as Raj, Taj, Ram, Mani etc. Parents also gave us the names like Joy, Deep etc. All these are proper names. These are names given to a group of items bound together to be visible and have thus become identifiable. They are linked with numerous other items not being seen which we do not give any name and do not identify. All are however connected. _Sagal samgri tumre sootar dhari (M.5 Sukhmani_). Everything is in a string. The visibility being limited we get different results; thinking processes being different, we have different names, but all remained bound to a single string, part of the same energy, changing continuously from one form to another.


*Any set of laws that describes a continuous world such as our own will have a concept of energy, which is conserved quantity. [12] *
*It is well accepted that the entire universe is made of energy which continuously changes its forms i.e., it is not stable. It is also well accepted that the quantity of energy remains the same; it neither increases nor decreases.  It is also accepted that the universe is governed by the natural laws (and not scientific laws). Stephen Hawking call this universe as deterministic universe: Once you set up a starting configuration, or initial condition, the laws determine what happens in future.[13] The origin and expansion of the universe has to be under natural laws. Big bang is not a natural law hence all the more questionable.*
Since it is accepted that origin had been from a zero or condensed state and all the expansion occurred there from. This zero state may be considered as a one of the state in continuity where the condensation process of energy would have ended. According to Hawking this continuity is due to gravity. (p. 180). He further says that, “for a gravity to predict finite quantities, the theory must have … super symmetry between the forces of nature and the matter on which they act. M-theory is the most general super-symmetric theory of gravity. For these reasons M-theory is the only candidate for a complete theory of the universe.” [14] The total process is sinusoidal. The universe might have originated and ended many times beyond time calculation of human mind.

References:


 [1]  Overbye, Dennis (20 February 2017). "Cosmos Controversy: The Universe Is Expanding, but How Fast?". New York Times. Retrieved 21 February 2017.

[2]  Seymour Feldman (1967). "Gersonides' Proofs for the Creation of the Universe".Proceedings of the American Academy for Jewish Research. Proceedings of the American Academy for Jewish Research, Vol. 35.*35*: 113–137.doi:10.2307/3622478.JSTOR3622478.

[3]  Craig, William Lane (June 1979). "Whitrow and Popper on the Impossibility of an Infinite Past".The British Journal for the Philosophy of Science.*30*(2): 165–170 [165–6].doi:10.1093/bjps/30.2.165.

[4] "First Second of the Big Bang". How The Universe Works 3. 2014. Discovery Science.

[5] "Big-bang model". Encyclopædia Britannica. Retrieved 11 February 2015.

[6] Wright, E. L. (9 May 2009). "What is the evidence for the Big Bang?". Frequently Asked Questions in Cosmology. UCLA, Division of Astronomy and Astrophysics. Retrieved 16 October 2009.

[7] "Planck reveals an almost perfect universe". PLANCK. ESA. 2013-03-21. Retrieved 2017-04-15.

[8] Kragh, Helge (1996). Cosmology and Controversy. Princeton University Press. pp. 318, 319. ISBN0-691-02623-8. At the same time that observations tipped the balance definitely in favor of relativisstic big-bang theory, ...

[9] Partridge, R. B. (2007). 3K: The Cosmic Microwave Background Radiation (illustrated ed.). Cambridge University Press. p. xvii. ISBN978-0-521-35808-8.Extract of page xvii

[10] Peebles, P. J. E.; Ratra, Bharat (2003). "The cosmological constant and dark energy". Reviews of Modern Physics. *75* (2):559–606. arXiv:astro-ph/0207347 . Bibcode2003RvMP...75..559P. doi:10.1103/RevModPhys.75.559.

[11] Chow, Tai L. (2008). Gravity, Black Holes, and the Very Early Universe: An Introduction to General Relativity and Cosmology. Springer (via Google Books). p. 211.

*[12] Stephen Hawking and Leonard Mlodinow: The Grand design: Bantam Books trade Paperbacks, New York,  p.179*
[13] Op Cit., p. 172. 

[14] Op Cit., p.181

Consciousness

*Conscience Method of Self-Realization*: Scientific Description by the West on Self-realization is through Consciousness, Intuition and Awareness.The truth seeker of the westfeels that the conscience is the voice of the Self which says 'yes' or 'no' when one is involved in a moral struggle. It is the guiding voice within; it is how one distinguishes from right or wrong. Conscience tells you to behave in the right manner and reminds you of the consequences.


Scientifically, consciousness development can be considered in seven stages: 1. Pre-consciousness 2. Consciousness 3. Primate Consciousness  4. Late Hominid Consciousness 5. Self-Consciousness  6. Communal Consciousness 7. Super-consciousness


*1.  Pre-consciousness* is the ability to respond to environmental stimuli. Pre-consciousness includes sensitivity to change (detection) response to change (behavior) and adaptation by means of genetic mutation.

*2.  Consciousness* is the ability to receive and store environmental stimuli, and to perform an intentional action based on the data. It involves learning, which is the ability to save and recall information, and to develop new behavior in response to environmental change.

*3.  Primate consciousness* forms a bridge between consciousness and self-consciousness. Primate consciousness includes all aspects of consciousness with the addition of: self-recognition, sign language, symbol manipulation, expanded memory and curiosity (the desire to know or learn).

*4.  Late hominid consciousness* is an extension of primate consciousness. Habiline consciousness included mental sequencing of events and perhaps primitive use of language in the form of individual sound and symbol sequencing.

*5.  Self-consciousness* is the ability to symbolically represent the environment, and oneself. It is the ability to think, predict and invent. Homo Sapiens evolved increased brain size, a variety of stone tool making and use, a growing capacity for language, and complexity in the rules of kinship, taboo, obligation, and social standing.

6.  *Communal consciousness* is group identity and awareness, which is characterized by a shared purpose. Specific elements of communal consciousness include signaling, mimicry, courtship, grouping, synchronous behavior, social exchange, cooperation, altruism, empathy, 
reciprocity, cultural exchange, and distal storage. Communal consciousness applies to all other categories of consciousness.

7.  *Super-consciousness: *Super-consciousness is consciousness of the future. Super-consciousness may result from the evolution of self-consciousness, including the transfer of self-consciousness from human beings to human-made systems. The evolution of self-consciousness to super-consciousness may lead to the creation of a new species. A new species, which is super-conscious, may evolve from the genetic modification of an existing brain/mind (leading to a more complex self-consciousness), a first-generation genetically engineered brain/mind, a machine intelligent brain/mind (robot or supercomputer), a symbiotic relationship between human and machine. In addition, large interactive systems on the scale of planets, stars or galaxies may evolve a form of communal super-consciousness characterized by a grand network of symbiotic interconnections. In part, the human journey consists in the continual expansion, refinement, and heightening of consciousness in response to the challenges and opportunities of daily life. Over a series of many lifetimes, the ordinary human rises, step by step, from the limitations of narrow self-centeredness to the exalted heights of universal love and compassion. "We can only speculate on the potential of the expansion of consciousness. We are told that there are great beings that contain within their consciousness entire solar systems and even galaxies and beyond. In some distant future, we may have such vast reaches of awareness ourselves. The contemplation of the starry sky gives some sense of the potential vastness of consciousness."https://www.sikhphilosophy.net/file...p 1/Books/allbooks/books/gn/Chap2gn.doc#_edn1_


"Universal" means good for everybody, all the time. The sub-atomic universe - i.e. the world at a level where smallness causes space-time to stop being solid matter instead becoming a fantastic bubbling of black-holes and super-string micro-bridges - an infinitesimal web of filaments of "Light". At higher energy configurations, the sorcerers of yore discovered, all is a dreamscape; a single super-consciousness. The physical world's building block is "pure energy". The universe is a ceaseless agitation of consciousness - a constant flow of Mind. The material world is constructed of soapsuds wherein each bubble occupies a unique region of space, where every thing occupies a unique cell in a Master Mind.  At subatomic levels, reality is Light as universal energy is churned into bubbles of matter from inside out. Each bubble is created from awareness itself - i.e. pure intelligence that exists independently in that fraction of space and for that fraction of time before reconnecting with all in the "nothingness" (i.e. before time). As described by mystics, saints and near-deathers from time immemorial, God is Light, and the Light is configured as bubbles, spheres. Each sphere is linked to all others by sharing an inside - an Absolute Center.



https://www.sikhphilosophy.net/file.../Books/allbooks/books/gn/Chap2gn.doc#_ednref1 Extracted from Bridge to Superconsciousness_


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 27, 2017)

A soul is nothing but a clump of energy like anything else, either in an organic or an inorganic form. It is a feel good catch phrase though.
In fact, we are all part of this energy whom we call Ik Ong Kaar and many call it god because of our poor vocabulary in any language.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Jun 27, 2017)

Tejwant Singh said:


> A soul is nothing but a clump of energy like anything else, either in an organic or an inorganic form. It is a feel good catch phrase though.
> In fact, we are all part of this energy whom we call Ik Ong Kaar and many call it god because of our poor vocabulary in any language.



How about.... the Universal awareness. The 'I Am'. The intrinsic underlying 'being' the 'Doer' behind all of us and everything?


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jun 28, 2017)

Tejwant Singh said:


> A soul is nothing but a clump of energy like anything else, either in an organic or an inorganic form. It is a feel good catch phrase though.
> In fact, we are all part of this energy whom we call Ik Ong Kaar and many call it god because of our poor vocabulary in any language.



Has any one got a proof that soul is a dump of energy? incidentally there is record of one experiment of this but that too has been declared unreliable.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 28, 2017)

Tejwant Singh said:
			
		

> A soul is nothing but a clump of energy like anything else, either in an organic or an inorganic form. It is a feel good catch phrase though.
> 
> In fact, we are all part of this energy whom we call Ik Ong Kaar and many call it god because of our poor vocabulary in any language.





dalvindersinghgrewal responds



dalvindersingh grewal said:


> Has any one got a proof that soul is a dump of energy? incidentally there is record of one experiment of this but that too has been declared unreliable.




dalvindersinghgrewal ji,

Guru Fateh.

Nice to see you and it is great to be back at SPN to learn from Sikh scholars and historians like you.
My initial posts were to anyone and everyone. I am glad we are interacting and hopefully, others may also follow. Keeping that in mind, let's  address members by their names in order to avoid any confusion. I hope you will understand that.

You write,"Has any one got a proof that soul is a dump of energy?"

Actually, I said a clump of energy not dump. I am sure it is a typo.
Please elaborate what you understand by "a clump of Energy"  and also energy itself.
Please share with us your Sikhi wisdom where there is no energy at all.
What is a soul and what is it made of?

You continue,"incidentally there is record of one experiment of this but that too has been declared unreliable"

Pardon my ignorance about the above remark because I have no idea what you are talking about.
Would you be kind enough to put that in layman's term so a Sikh-a student, a learner, a seeker like me can learn from it?

Thanks & regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jun 28, 2017)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Guru Fateh.
> 
> Nice to see you and it is great to be back at SPN to learn from Sikh scholars and historians like you.
> My initial posts were to anyone and everyone. I am glad we are interacting and hopefully, others may also follow. Keeping that in mind, let's  address members by their names in order to avoid any confusion. I hope you will understand that.
> ...




Dear Tejwant Ji,
My question was "Is their any evidence that soul is a clump of energy?" You have put a question in return. May I request you to answer the question and you will be clear about what I said.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 28, 2017)

dalvindersingh grewal said:


> dalvindersinghgrewaln ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> ...






> Dear Tejwant Ji,
> *My question was "Is their any evidence that soul is a clump of energy?" You have put a question in return. May I request you to answer the question and you will be clear about what I said*.



dalvindersinghgrewal ji,

Guru fateh.

You will find the answer to the above in your own post #14  in this very thread.

Here is just one example from your own post. In fact, your post is filled with the examples of energy.



> *Theory of Change *
> 
> The universe is made of energy which is continuously changing. Entire energy is in continuity and there is no space. It may be in the form of wave or particle; but everything in this universe is in regular contact.



As we are part of the Universe so is the Soul no matter how one defines it.

You may re-read what you yourself have posted for more clarifications.

I will wait for the answers from you for the questions posed by me.

Thanks & regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jul 2, 2017)

Tejwant Singh said:


> dalvindersinghgrewal ji,
> 
> Guru fateh.
> 
> ...


from a physics point of view, if the soul were a form of physical energy, it should be measurable. Since E=mc2" role="presentation" style="display: inline; line-height: normal; word-spacing: normal; word-wrap: normal; white-space: nowrap; float: none; direction: ltr; max-width: none; max-height: none; min-width: 0px; min-height: 0px; border: 0px; padding: 0px; margin: 0px; position: relative;">E=mc2E=mc2, if the soul was really a form of energy, it should have mass, which might be measurable.
There were some experiments done with trying to *weigh the soul* upon death, in animals and in humans [1]. However, most of those experiments were riddled with problems - lack of a large enough sample size, lack of experimental rigor and lack of consistency of results.
In addition, if, indeed, the soul exists, and if it is indeed a form of "energy", it should be manifestly measurable by our physical instruments. There is a form of photography, known as *Kirlain photography* [3], that claims to capture the aura of humans. Such photos have also been taken of plants and animals. However, nobody really knows what Kirlain photography captures - the electromagnetic field around the body, or a "soul", or something else?
In recent decades, nobody in the mainstream sciences would openly research on such problems, since the idea of a soul does not fit into the mainstream science.
On the other hand, there are people who have experienced near death experiences [4], out-of-body experiences, hypnosis, or even deep meditation, during which they would sometimes experience seeing conscious "*balls of light* energy" talking to them, or they themselves becoming a "ball of light" [2]. This could be a "proof" of the soul being pure energy, but alas, this kind of experiences are often inconsistent and difficult to perform rigorous experiments with. I would say these are ways of having a "personal proof" of what the soul might be, or that it even exists, but it would be difficult to convince anyone else of that reality other than yourself and probably people close to you.
I would say that if the soul exists, even if it is indeed a form of energy, it would be more accurately measured not by our physical instruments, but through the hearts inside each of our being.
"Love is like the wind, you can't see it but you can feel it." - Nicholas Sparks

[1] Duncan MacDougall (doctor)
[2] Out-of-Body Experiences and the Near-Death Experience
[3] Kirlian photography
[4] University of Southampton Near Death Experience Study.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Jul 2, 2017)

Please google the experiments of Dr Charles Tart!!


----------



## Original (Jul 2, 2017)

*Interesting reads everyone - thank you ! *

For ease of reference and clarity on subject matter [soul], I've highlighted the text in colour [bold] 

Subject to hand has phenomenal connotations and can within the same context, but a different perspective [Sikh] be translated to read: *ਮਨ ਤੂੰ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਰੂਪੁ ਹੈ ਆਪਣਾ ਮੂਲੁ ਪਛਾਣੁ [441, SGGSJ], *meaning,* "*hey human, realise that you're part and parcel of the Light of God *[jyot*]". This taken as an affirmation to confirm the immortality of the soul [*God*] paves way for Sikh thought to ascend spiritual heights, thus:  *ਤੁਰੀ ਆਵਸਥਾ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਾਈਐ ਸੰਤ ਸਭਾ ਕੀ ਓਟ ਲਹੀ [355/56, SGGSJ], *meaning, "hey human, beyond the the three states of consciousness is the fourth state where the *soul* meets *supreme-soul."*

Can any of what I said above make sense to the rational mind or be subjected to empirical observation?

No !

Why ?

Because the subject matter "soul" transcends time n space and is therefore beyond the comprehension of the mind. Moreover, rational minds are not comfortable with the notion of faith [Sikh] because it seems to demand acceptance without any reasonable basis. Nonetheless, Gurmat Sidhant [Sikh Philosophy] professes that it can be experienced by the adept through a process called nam simran, which dovetails neatly into what we call SIKH FAITH.

Good day !


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Jul 3, 2017)

I think some have a requirement that if he soul is real, then it must be measurable. But a good analogy is this:

Can you ever hope to scientifically measure the 'dreamer' ....from WITHIN the dream? 

I think we are faced with similar situation, though I believe there are glimpses like with double slit experiment showing physical reality is 'consciously observed' into existence and that our own conscious observation affects matter showing that our conscious awareness is something 'else' outside of physical reality. But I don't think we can directly measure it from within this physical reality because logic dictates that physical tools may only ever be able to measure physical manifestations. There are limitations. Just like you can never hope to scientifically measure the dreamer from within their dream. You can however, wake up.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 3, 2017)

dalvindersingh grewal said:


> from a physics point of view, if the soul were a form of physical energy, it should be measurable. Since E=mc2" role="presentation" style="display: inline; line-height: normal; word-spacing: normal; word-wrap: normal; white-space: nowrap; float: none; direction: ltr; max-width: none; max-height: none; min-width: 0px; min-height: 0px; border: 0px; padding: 0px; margin: 0px; position: relative;">E=mc2E=mc2, if the soul was really a form of energy, it should have mass, which might be measurable.
> There were some experiments done with trying to *weigh the soul* upon death, in animals and in humans [1]. However, most of those experiments were riddled with problems - lack of a large enough sample size, lack of experimental rigor and lack of consistency of results.
> In addition, if, indeed, the soul exists, and if it is indeed a form of "energy", it should be manifestly measurable by our physical instruments. There is a form of photography, known as *Kirlain photography* [3], that claims to capture the aura of humans. Such photos have also been taken of plants and animals. However, nobody really knows what Kirlain photography captures - the electromagnetic field around the body, or a "soul", or something else?
> In recent decades, nobody in the mainstream sciences would openly research on such problems, since the idea of a soul does not fit into the mainstream science.
> ...



dalvindersingh grewal ji,

Guru Fateh.

Let me ask again;

1.What is Soul if not energy as per your post #14 where you mention that everything is made of energy.



> "from a physics point of view, if the soul were a form of physical energy, it should be measurable."



A soul cannot be measured yet because perhaps we have not invented its measuring tool yet or this is the only thing that cannot be measured as per your Sikhi wisdom?


Original ji writes, "*Interesting reads everyone - thank you ! *



> For ease of reference and clarity on subject matter [soul], I've highlighted the text in colour [bold]
> 
> Subject to hand has phenomenal connotations and can within the same context, but a different perspective [Sikh] be translated to read: *ਮਨ ਤੂੰ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਰੂਪੁ ਹੈ ਆਪਣਾ ਮੂਲੁ ਪਛਾਣੁ [441, SGGSJ], *meaning,* "*hey human, realise that you're part and parcel of the Light of God *[jyot*]". This taken as an affirmation to confirm the immortality of the soul [*God*] paves way for Sikh thought to ascend spiritual heights, thus: *ਤੁਰੀ ਆਵਸਥਾ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਾਈਐ ਸੰਤ ਸਭਾ ਕੀ ਓਟ ਲਹੀ [355/56, SGGSJ], *meaning, "hey human, beyond the the three states of consciousness is the fourth state where the *soul* meets *supreme-soul."*
> 
> ...



Original ji,

So what is a soul? This is the subject being discussed.
Please share your Sikhi wisdom with us as a well known Sikh Scholar.

Thanks

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jul 3, 2017)

Tejwant Singh said:


> dalvindersinghgrewal ji,
> 
> Guru fateh.
> 
> ...


 I am reproducing article in three series giving the details of body and sou


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jul 3, 2017)

Dear Tejwant Singh Ji,
Point raised about soul is awarded in my three parts article on soul reproduced below:
ਸ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਰੀਰ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਮਨ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਸੰਕਲਪ
(ਕਿਸ਼ਤ ਪਹਿਲੀ)
ਡਾ: ਦਲਵਿੰਦਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਗ੍ਰੇਵਾਲ
ਸਵਾਲ
ਮੈਂ ਕੀ ਹਾਂ? ਸਰੀਰ? ਪ੍ਰਾਣ? ਆਤਮਾ? ਜਾਂ ਮਨ? ਮੈਂ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਸਭ ਕੁੱਝ ਹਾਂ! ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਹਨ ਤਾਂ ਮੈਂ ਹਿਲਣ-ਜੁਲਣ ਯੋਗ ਹਾਂ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਨ ਯੋਗ ਹਾਂ। ਮਨ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਸਭ ਕੁੱਝ ਸੋਚ ਸਕਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਹਰ ਕੰਮ ਸੋਚ ਕੇ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਮਨ ਅਪਣੀ ਹੀ ਸੋਚਦਾ ਰਹੇ ਤਾਂ ਮੈਂ ਸਿਰਫ ਅਪਣੇ ਜੋਗਾ ਹੀ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਰਹਿ ਜਾਵਾਂ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਾਰੇ ਵਿਸ਼ਵ ਦੀ ਤੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਵਿਸ਼ਵ ਨੂੰ ਰਚਣਹਾਰੇ ਦੀ ਸੋਝੀ ਦਿੰਦੀ ਹੇ ਆਤਮਾ, ਉਹ ਆਤਮਾ ਜੋ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦਾ ਤਿਆਗ ਕਰਵਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸਿਰਫ ਪਰਮ ਪਿਤਾ ਨਾਲ ਸਦੀਵੀ ਪਿਆਰ ਪਵਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਉਸ ਸੰਗ ਸਦਾ ਲਈ ਮਿਲਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਸਰੀਰ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਆਤਮਾ, ਮਨ: ਇਹ ਸਭ ਫਿਰ ਮੈਂ ਹੀ ਤਾਂ ਹੋਇਆ।
ਅਗੋਂ ਹੋਰ ਸਵਾਲ ਉਠਦੇ ਹਨ (੧) ਸਰੀਰ ਕੀ ਹੈ? (੨) ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਮਕਸਦ ਕੀ ਹੈ? (੩) ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਕੀ ਕੀ ਹਿੱਸੇ ਹਨ? (੪) ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਕੀ ਹੈ? ਕੀ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ? ਜੀਵ ਦੀ ਕੀ ਮਦਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ? (੫) ਮਨ ਕੀ ਹੈ, ਕਿੱਥੇ ਹੈ, ਇਸ ਦਾ ਮਕਸਦ ਕੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਕੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ? (੬) ਦਿਲ ਕੀ ਹੈ, ਕਿੱਥੇ ਹੈ, ਇਸ ਦਾ ਮਕਸਦ ਕੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਕੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ? (੭) ਆਤਮਾ ਕੀ ਹੇ, ਕਿੱਥੇ ਹੈ, ਇਸ ਦਾ ਮਕਸਦ ਕੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਕੀ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ? (੮) ਮਨ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਸਬੰਧ ਕੀ ਹੈ? (੯) ਦਿਲ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਸਬੰਧ ਕੀ ਹੈ? (੧੦) ਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਕੀ ਸਬੰਧ ਹੈ? (੧੧) ਮਨ ਤੇ ਦਿਲ ਦਾ ਕੀ ਸਬੰਧ ਹੈ? (੧੨) ਮਨ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਕੀ ਸਬੰਧ ਹੈ? ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਕੀ ਹੈ? ਆਦਿ ਚਿਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਖਟਕਦੇ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ, ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੀ ਸਿਲਸਲੇ ਬੱਧ ਖੋਜ ਪਿੱਛੋਂ ਇਹ ਲੇਖ ਹੋਂਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਇਆ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਪਾਠਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਪੇਸ਼ ਹੈ:
ਸਰੀਰ
ਸਰੀਰ ਕੀ ਹੈ? ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇਹ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸਮ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਆਕਾਰ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਰੱਬ ਨੇ ਇੱਕ ਖਾਸ ਮਕਸਦ ਲਈ ਖਾਸ ਆਕਾਰ-ਪ੍ਰਕਾਰ ਦਾ ਬਣਾਇਆ ਹੈ। ਸਰੀਰ ਉਹ ਜੋ ਪਲ ਪਲ ਖੀਣ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਸਰੀਰ ਸਮਸਥ ਖੀਣ ਸਮਯ ਸਿਮਰੰਤਿ ਨਾਨਕ, ਮ: ੫: ਪੰਨਾ ੧੩੫੮: ੧੫) (ਮਹਾਨ ਕੋਸ਼: ੧੭੦) ਆਕਸਫੋਰਡ ਅਡਵਾਂਸਡ ਲਰਨਰਜ਼ ਡਿਕਸ਼ਨਰੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰੀਭਾਸ਼ਾ ਇਹ ਹੈ: “ਇਨਸਾਨ ਜਾਂ ਜੀਵ ਦਾ ਸਾਰਾ ਭੌਤਕ ਬਾਹਰੀ ਸਰੀਰਿਕ ਢਾਂਚਾ”। ਬਾਹਰੀ ਭੌਤਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਢਾਂਚਾ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਅੰਦਰ ਸੂਖਮ ਸਰੀਰ ਵੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਹਿੱਸੇ ਹਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਮਨ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ। ਭੌਤਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਿਸਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਦਕਿ ਸੂਖਮ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਿਸਦਾ ਨਹੀਂ। ਭੌਤਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਖੂਨ ਦੇ ਸਿਸਟਮ ਨਾਲ ਚਲਦਾ ਹੈ। ਏਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਸਾਹ ਪਹੁੰਚਾਉਣ ਦਾ ਵੀ ਸਿਸਟਮ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਸਿਸਟਮ ਕਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਸੋਚਣ ਦਾ ਸਿਸਟਮ ਵੀ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਮਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਮਹਿਸੂਸਣ ਦਾ ਸਿਟਮ ਵੀ ਜੋ ਦਿਲ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਯਜੁਰਵੇਦ ਮਾਨਵ ਦੇ ਤਿੰਨ ਸਰੀਰ (ਤਰੈਣੀ ਪਦ) ਪਹਿਲਾ ਦੈਵੀ ਸਰੀਰ (ਕਾਰਮਿਕ ਜੋ ਦਿਲ ਦੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ), ਦੂਸਰਾ ਰੂਹਾਨੀ ਸਰੀਰ ਜੋ ਆਤਮਾ ਚਲਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ (ਜੋ ਸੂਖਮ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸੁੰਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਸਦਾ ਹੈ) ਤੇ ਭੌਤਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਤੇ ਭਾਵਨਾਵਾਂ ਵਸਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਮਾਨਵ ਨੂੰ ਦੈਵੀ ਜੀਵ ਬਣਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਸਮਾਜਿਕ ਜੀਵ ਬਣਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਭਾਵਨਾਵਾਂ ਤੇ ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ ਸੰਸਾਰੀ ਤੇ ਭੌਤਕ ਵਾਦੀ ਬਣਾਉਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਇਸਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਵੇਦਾਂ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਰਿਕ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦੈਵੀ, ਸਮਾਜਿਕ ਤੇ ਸੰਸਾਰੀ ਜੀਵ ਹੈ।
ਭੌਤਿਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਧੁਰਾ ਦਿਲ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਖੁਨ ਦੀ ਚਾਲ ਦਾ ਕੇਂਦ੍ਰ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਜੋ ਛਾਤੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਦੋਹਾਂ ਫੇਫੜਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਮੱਧ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਸਾਰੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਸ਼ਾਹਰਗ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਲਹੂ ਪਹੁੰਚਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਮਹਾਨਕੋਸ਼, ਪੰਨਾ ੬੩੪) ਦਿਲ ਦਾ ਬਹੁਵਚਨ ਦਿਲਹਾ। ਦਿਲਹੁ- ਦਿਲਹੁੰ ਦਿਲਹੁ ਮੁਹਬਤ ਜਿਨਿ ਸੇਈ ਸਚਿਆ (ਆਸਾ ਫਰੀਦ: ੪੮੮: ੮) ਸੂਖਮ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਮੈਰੀਡੀਅਨ ਸਿਸਟਮ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਾਰੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਰਜਾ ਪਹੁੰਚਾਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਭਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਮੈਰੀਡੀਅਨ ਸਿਸਟਮ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਸੂਖਮ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਊਰਜਾ ਦਾ ਵਹਾ ਪਰਵਾਹ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪਿਓਂਗੌਗ ਯੂਨੀਵਰਸਿਟੀ ਦੇ ਡਾਂ: ਕਿਮ ਬੌਂਗ ਨੇ ਤਜਰਬੇ ਕਰਕੇ ਮੈਰੀਡੀਅਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਊਰਜਾ ਸੰਚਾਲਨ ਦੇ ਰਸਤੇ ਪਾਇਆ। ਉਸ ਨੇ ਹਰ ਇੱਕ ਮੈਰੀਡੀਅਨ ਦੀ ਚੌੜਾਈ ੨੦-੩੦ ਮਿਲੀ-ਮਾਈਕਰੋਨ ਦਸੀ।
ਸਰੀਰ ਕਿਸ ਤੱਤ ਦਾ ਬਣਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ? ਪੰਜ-ਭੌਤਿਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਪੰਜਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਬਣਿਆ ਹੈ: ‘ਅਪੁ ਤੇਜੁ ਵਾਇ ਪ੍ਰਿਥਮੀ ਆਕਾਸਾ ॥ ਤਿਨ ਮਹਿ ਪੰਚ ਤਤੁ ਘਰਿ ਵਾਸਾ ॥ (ਪੰਨਾ ੧: ੧੦੩੧: ੧੧) ਪੰਚ ਭੂ ਨਾਇਕੋ ਆਪਿ ਸਿਰੰਦਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਸਚ ਕਾ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਸਵਾਰਿਆ॥ (ਸੂਹੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੧, ਪੰਨਾ ੭੬੬) ਹਵਾ, ਪਾਣੀ, ਅੱਗ, ਪ੍ਰਿਥਵੀ ਤੇ ਆਕਾਸ਼ ਦਾ ਬਣਿਆ ਹੈ ਸਰੀਰ।
ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਭਾਗ ਕਿਤਨੇ ਹਨ? ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਪੰਜ ਹਿਸੇ ਕਹੇ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਨ: ੧ ਅੰਨਮਯ ੨. ਪ੍ਰਾਣਮਯ ੩. ਮਨੋਮਯਾ ਜਾਂ ਗਿਆਨਮਯਾ ੪. ਵਿਗਿਆਨ ਮਯ ਤੇ ੫. ਅਨੰਦ ਮਯ।
ਜੀਅ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਤੁਮੑ ਪਿੰਡ ਦੀਨੑ।। ਮੁਗਧ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਧਾਰਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਕੀਨੑ।। (ਬਸੰਤੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੫, ੧੧੮੧: ੧)
ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਪਿੰਡ, ਜੀਅ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਜੋਤ ਸਭ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਦਿਤੇ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ।
ਫਿਰ ਇਸ ਦਾ ਰਚਣਹਾਰਾ ਕੌਣ ਹੈ? ਇਸ ਦਾ ਰਚਣਹਾਰਾ ਵੀ ਤਾਂ ਪਰਮ ਪਿਤਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਹੀ ਹੈ:
ਸਾਹਿਬ ਰੰਗਿ ਰਾਤਾ ਸਚ ਕੀ ਬਾਤਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਬਿੰਬ ਕਾ ਕੋਟੁ ਉਸਾਰਿਆ। (ਸੂਹੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੧, ਪੰਨਾ ੭੬੬)
‘ਬਿੰਬੱ ਕਾ ਕੋਟੁ ਉਸਾਰਿਆੱ ਇੱਕ ਪਾਣੀ ਦੀ ਬੂੰਦ ਤੋਂ ਸਰੀਰ ਰੂਪੀ ਕਿਲ੍ਹਾ ਉਸਾਰਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਪੰਜਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਵਿਸਥਾਰ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਇੱਕ ਆਕਾਰ ਸਾਕਾਰ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ।
ਆਪੇ ਆਪੁ ਉਪਾਇ ਨਿਰਾਲਾ॥ ਸਾਚਾ ਥਾਨੁ ਕੀਓ ਦਇਆਲਾ॥
ਪਉਣ ਪਾਣੀ ਅਗਨੀ ਕਾ ਬੰਧਨੁ ਕਾਇਆ ਕੋਟੁ ਰਚਾਇਦਾ॥੧॥
ਨਉ ਘਰੁ ਥਾਪੇ ਥਾਪਣਹਾਰੈ ॥ ਦਸਵੈ ਵਾਸਾ ਅਲਖ ਅਪਾਰੈ ॥
ਸਾਇਰ ਸਪਤ ਭਰੇ ਜਲਿ ਨਿਰਮਲਿ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਮੈਲੁ ਨ ਲਾਇਦਾ ॥　੨　॥ (ਪੰਨਾ ੧੦੩੬)
ਮੂਲ ਪਛਾਨਣ ਲਈ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਜਾਨਣਾ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹੇ ਕਿ ਸਰੀਰ ਹੋਂਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਇਆ ਕਿਵੇਂ?
ਸਾਕਤ ਨਿਰਗੁਣਿਆਰਿਆ ਆਪਣਾ ਮੂਲੁ ਪਛਾਣੁ॥
ਰਕਤੁ ਬਿੰਦੁ ਕਾ ਇਹੁ ਤਨੋ ਅਗਨੀ ਪਾਸਿ ਪਿਰਾਣੁ॥
ਪਵਣੈ ਕੈ ਵਸਿ ਦੇਹੁਰੀ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਸਚੁ ਨੀਸਾਣੁ॥
(ਸਿਰੀ ਰਾਗ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਪੰਨਾ ੬੩)
ਭਾਵੇਂ ਸਰੀਰ ਪੰਜ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਅਤੇ ਰਕਤ ਤੇ ਬਿੰਦ ਦਾ ਬਣਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਪਰ ਉਹ ਪੈਦਾ ਵੀ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ, ਜੀਂਦਾ ਵੀ ਉਸਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਤੇ ਮਰਦਾ ਵੀ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਹੀ ਹੈ।
ਰਕਤੁ ਬਿੰਦੁ ਕਰਿ ਨਿੰਮਿਆ ਅਗਨਿ ਉਦਰ ਮਝਾਰਿ॥
ਉਰਧ ਮੁਖੁ ਕੁਚੀਲ ਬਿਕਲੁ ਨਰਕਿ ਘੋਰਿ ਗੁਬਾਰਿ॥
(ਪਉੜੀ ਜੈਤਸਰੀ ਕੀ ਵਾਰ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਪੰਨਾ ੭੦੬)
ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਵਾਰ ਵਾਰ ਕਹਿ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਐ ਬੰਦੇ ਤੇਰੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਮਾਂ ਅਤੇ ਪਿਤਾ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੀ ਉਤਪੰਨ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਉਤਪਤੀ ਦੇ ਸਾਧਨ ਹਨ:
ਮਾਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਸੰਜੋਗਿ ਉਪਾਏ ਰਕਤੁ ਬਿੰਦੁ ਮਿਲਿ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਕਰੇ॥
(ਮਾਰੂ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੦੧੩)
ਇਸ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਦਾ ਵਿਸਥਾਰ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਹੋਇਆਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਫਰਮਾ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ
ਮਾ ਕੀ ਰਕਤੁ ਪਿਤਾ ਬਿਦੁ ਧਾਰਾ॥ਮੂਰਤਿ ਸੂਰਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਆਪਾਰਾ॥
ਜੋਤਿ ਦਾਤਿ ਜੇਤੀ ਸਭ ਤੇਰੀ ਤੂ ਕਰਤਾ ਸਭ ਠਾਈ ਹੇ॥ ੪. ।
(ਰਾਗ ਮਾਰੂ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੦੨੨)
ਬਿੰਦੁ ਰਕਤੁ ਮਿਲਿ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਸਰੀਆ॥ ਪਉਣੁ ਪਾਣੀ ਅਗਨੀ ਮਿਲਿ ਜੀਆ॥
(ਮਾਰੂ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੦੨੬)
ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਪਿਤਾ ਦੇ ਵੀਰਜ ਦੀ ਬੂੰਦ ਤੇ ਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਪੇਟ ਦੇ ਲਹੂ ਨੇ ਮਿਲ ਕੇ (ਮਨੁੱਖਾ) ਸਰੀਰ ਬਣਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ　। ਮਾਂ ਦੀ ਰਕਤ ਤੇ ਪਿਤਾ ਦੇ ਬਿੰਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਿਉਂਦੀ ਹਰਕਤ ਹੀ ਨਵਾਂ ਸਰੀਰ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹਾ ਕਿ ਫੁਰਮਾਨ ਹੈ।
ਗਰਭ ਅਗਨਿ ਮਹਿ ਜਿਨਹਿ ਉਬਾਰਿਆ॥
ਰਕਤ ਕਿਰਮ ਮਹਿ ਨਹੀ ਸੰਘਾਰਿਆ॥
(ਮਾਰੂ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੦੨੬)
ਜਿਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ (ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ) ਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਪੇਟ ਦੀ ਅੱਗ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਚਾਈ ਰੱਖਿਆ, ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਮਾਂ ਦੀ ਰੱਤ ਦੇ ਕਿਰਮਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ (ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ) ਮਰਨ ਨਾਂਹ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਉਸ ਨੇ (ਤਦੋਂ) ਆਪਣੇ (ਨਾਮ ਦਾ) ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਕੇ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕੀਤੀ　।
ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਆਪਣਾ ਆਪਾ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਸਾਜਿਆ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਸਾਰੇ ਜਗਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਿੱਚ ਬੈਠਾ ਹੈ। ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਵਿਚਰਣ ਨੱਚਣ ਖੇਡਣ ਲਈ ਸਾਰੀ ਧਰਤੀ ਇੱਕ ਅਖਾੜਾ ਬਣਾ ਦਿਤਾ ਤੇ ਜਿਸ ਉੱਪਰ ਇੱਕ ਅਕਾਸ਼ ਦਾ ਚੰਦੋਆ ਤਾਣ ਦਿਤਾ। ਜਿਹੜਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਇੱਕ ਪਾਣੀ ਦੀ ਬੂੰਦ ਤੋਂ ਬਣਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਚੱਲਦਾ ਰੱਖਣ ਲਈ ਸੁਆਸ ਭਰੇ ਹਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਦਿਤੇ ਹਨ। ਪਿਛੱਲੇ ਕੀਤੇ ਕਰਮ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਭਾਵ ਮਾਤਾ ਪਿਤਾ ਦੇ ਗ੍ਰਹਿਸਤੀ ਕਰਮ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੀ ਸਰੀਰ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਨੂੰ ਦੇਖਣ ਦੇ ਕਾਬਲ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ।
ਆਖਾਰ ਮੰਡਲੀ ਧਰਣਿ ਸਬਾਈ ਊਪਰਿ ਗਗਨੁ ਚੰਦੋਆ॥
ਪਵਨੁ ਵਿਚੋਲਾ ਕਰਤ ਇਕੇਲਾ ਜਲ ਤੇ ਓਪਤਿ ਹੋਆ॥
ਪੰਚ ਤਤੁ ਕਰਿ ਪੁਤਰਾ ਕੀਨਾ ਕਿਰਤ ਮਿਲਾਵਾ ਹੋਆ॥
(ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫, ਪੰਨਾ ੮੮੪)
‘ਕਿਰਤ ਮਿਲਾਵਾ ਹੋਆੱ ਜੀਵ ਦਾ ਪਿੱਛਲਾ ਕਰਮ ਭਾਵ ਮਾਤਾ ਪਿਤਾ ਦੇ ਗ੍ਰਹਿਸਤੀ ਕਰਮ ਦੁਆਰਾ, ਪਾਣੀ ਦੀ ਬੂੰਦ ਤੋਂ, ਪੰਜਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਵਜੂਦ ਹੋਂਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਉਣਾ ਤੇ ਸਵਾਸਾਂ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਕਿਰਿਆ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਢਾਂਚਾ ਖੜਾ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ। ਸਾਰੀ ਕਾਇਨਾਤ ਦਾ ਏਹੋ ਨਿਯਮ ਹੈ।
‘ਪੰਜ ਤੱਤੱ ਪ੍ਰਿਥਵੀ, ਜਲ, ਅਗਨ, ਪਵਨ ਅਤੇ ਅਕਾਸ਼ ਇਕੱਠੇ ਹੋਣ ਤੋਂ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੀ ਬਣਤਰ ਬਣ ਗਈ। ਪੰਜਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਏ ਪੰਜਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਿਲ ਗਏ ਭਾਵ ਕਿ ਜ਼ਮੀਨ ਤੋਂ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਏ ਜ਼ਮੀਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਸਮਾਅ ਗਏ।
ਪੰਚ ਤਤੁ ਮਿਲਿ ਕਾਇਆ ਕੀਨੀੑ, ਤਤੁ ਕਹਾ ਤੇ ਕੀਨੁ ਰੇ॥
ਕਰਮ ਬਧ ਤੁਮ ਜੀਉ ਕਹਤ ਹੌ, ਕਰਮਹਿ ਕਿਨਿ ਜੀਉ ਦੀਨੁ ਰੇ॥
(ਰਾਗ ਗੋਂਡ ਬਾਣੀ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ਕੀ ਪੰਨਾ ੮੭੦)
ਪਾਂਚ ਤਤ ਕੋ ਤਨੁ ਰਚਿਓ ਜਾਨਹੁ ਚਤੁਰ ਸੁਜਾਨ॥
ਜਿਹ ਤੇ ਉਪਜਿਓ ਨਾਨਕਾ ਲੀਨ ਤਾਹਿ ਮੈ ਮਾਨੁ॥
(ਸਲੋਕ ਮਹਲਾ ੯ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੪੨੭)
ਹਵਾ ਪਾਣੀ ਅੱਗ ਆਦਿਕ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਨੇ ਮਿਲ ਕੇ ਜੀਵ ਰਚ ਦਿੱਤੇ　। ਇਹ ਸਾਰੀ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਪੰਜਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਦੀ ਬਣੀ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ ‘ਪੰਚ ਤਤੁ ਕਰਿ ਤੁਧੁ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਸਭ ਸਾਜੀੱ। ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਫਰਮਾਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਇਸ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਜੋਤ ਰੱਖੀ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਇਆ ਹੈ।
ਏ ਸਰੀਰਾ ਮੇਰਿਆ ਹਰਿ ਤੁਮ ਮਹਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਰਖੀ ਤਾ ਤੂ ਜਗ ਮਹਿ ਆਇਆ॥
ਹਰਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਰਖੀ ਤੁਧੁ ਵਿਚਿ, ਤਾ ਤੂ ਜਗ ਮਹਿ ਆਇਆ॥
ਹਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਮਾਤਾ ਆਪੇ ਪਿਤਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਜੀਉ ਉਪਾਇ ਜਗਤੁ ਦਿਖਾਇਆ॥
ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਬੁਝਿਆ ਤਾ ਚਲਤੁ ਹੋਆ ਚਲਤੁ ਨਦਰੀ ਆਇਆ॥
ਕਹੈ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਕਾ ਮੂਲੁ ਰਚਿਆ ਜੋਤਿ ਰਾਖੀ ਤਾ ਤੂ ਜਗ ਮਹਿ ਆਇਆ॥
( ‘ਅਨੰਦੱ ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ਪੰਨਾ ੯੨੨)
ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਰੀਰ! ਤੇਰੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਓਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਸਾਕਾਰ ਹੋਈ ਜਦੋਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਜੋਤ ਨੂੰ ਟਿਕਾਇਆ ਗਿਆ। ਇਸ ਜੋਤ ਦੀ ਉਤਪਤੀ ਮਾਤਾ ਪਿਤਾ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਮਾਤਾ ਪਿਤਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੀ ਤੇਰੀ ਹੀ ਜੋਤ ਹੈ: ਸਰਬ ਜੋਤਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਪਸਰਿ ਰਹੀ॥ ਜਹ ਜਹ ਦੇਖਾ ਤਹ ਨਰਹਰੀ॥ ਇਹ ਜੋਤ ਸਾਰੇ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਕਸਾਰ ਵਿਚਰ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ। ‘ਹਰਿ ਤੁਮ ਮਹਿ ਜੋਤਿ (ਚੇਤੰਤਾ) ਰਖੀੱ । ਸਾਰੀ ਸ਼੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਦਾ ਮੂਲ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਜੋਤ ਹੈ।
ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਰੀਰ! ਜਦੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਜਗਤ ਰਚਨਾ ਦਾ ਮੁੱਢ ਬੱਧਾ ਤੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਆਪਣੀ ਜੋਤ ਪਾਈ ਤਦੋਂ ਤੂੰ ਜਗਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਇਆ। ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਰੀਰ! ਤੂੰ ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਦੇ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਅਨੰਦ ਢੂੰਢਦਾ ਹੈਂ ਪਰ ਅਨੰਦ ਦਾ ਸੋਮਾ ਤਾਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਤੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ। ਤੂੰ ਜਗਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਇਆ ਹੀ ਓਦੋਂ ਜਦੋਂ ਹਰੀ ਨੇ ਜੋਤ ਤੇਰੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਰੱਖ ਦਿੱਤੀ। ਜਦੋਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਜੋਤ ਰੱਖੀ ਤਦੋਂ ਤੂੰ ਜੰਮਿਆ। ਜਿਹੜਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਜੀਵ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਜਗਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਭੇਜਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਇਸ ਦਾ ਪਿਤਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਇਸ ਦੀ ਮਾਂ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਮਾਪਿਆਂ ਵਾਂਗ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ ਹਰ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਾ ਸੁੱਖ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸੁੱਖ ਅਨੰਦ ਦਾ ਦਾਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਜੀਵ ਜਗਤ ਦੇ ਮਾਇਕ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਅਨੰਦ ਲੱਭਣ ਦੇ ਯਤਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੈ। ਜਦੋਂ ਗੁਰ-ਗਿਆਨ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ ਸੋਝੀ ਆਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਫਿਰ ਉਹ ਜਗਤ ਨੂੰ ਮਦਾਰੀ ਦਾ ਇੱਕ ਤਮਾਸ਼ਾ ਹੀ ਦੇਖਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸਮਝਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇਹ ਸਦਾ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਸੁੱਖ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ।
ਆਖਰ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਪੁਰਸ਼ ਜੱਗ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਇਆ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਆਖਰ ਨੂੰ ਵਿਲੀਨ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫॥ ਪਵਨੈ ਮਹਿ ਪਵਨੁ ਸਮਾਇਆ॥
ਜੋਤੀ ਮਹਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਰਲਿ ਜਾਇਆ॥ (ਮ ੫: ੮੮੫: ੧੨)
ਇਹ ਸਾਰੀ ਰਚਨਾ ਹੀ ਪਾਣੀ ਤੇ ਬੁਦਬੁਦੇ ਵਾਂਗ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਬਣਦੀ ਢਹਿੰਦੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ
ਜੈਸੇ ਜਲ ਤੇ ਬੁਦਬੁਦਾ ਉਪਜੈ ਬਿਨਸੈ ਨੀਤ॥
ਜਗ ਰਚਨਾ ਤੈਸੇ ਰਚੀ ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸੁਨਿ ਮੀਤ॥
(ਸਲੋਕ ਮਹਲਾ ੯ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੪੨੭)
ਜ਼ਰੇ ਜ਼ਰੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਜੋਤ ਕੰਮ ਕਰ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ
ਘਟ ਘਟ ਮੈ ਹਰਿ ਜੂ ਬਸੈ ਸੰਤਨ ਕਹਿਓ ਪੁਕਾਰਿ॥
ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਤਿਹ ਭਜੁ ਮਨਾ ਭਉ ਨਿਧਿ ਉਤਰਹਿ ਪਾਰਿ॥
(ਸਲੋਕ ਮਹਲਾ ੯ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੪੨੭੦
ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਜੋਤ ਸਾਰਿਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੈ:
ਜਲਿ ਥਲਿ ਮਹੀਅਲਿ ਪੂਰਿਆ, ਰਵਿਆ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਣਾ॥
ਸੋ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਚਿਤਿ ਨ ਆਵਈ, ਕਿਤੜਾ ਦੁਖੁ ਗਣਾ॥
(ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫, ਪੰਨਾ ੧੩੩)
ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਸੌਖੇ ਤਰੀਕੇ ਨਾਲ ਸਮਝਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਹਵਾ ਪਾਣੀ ਦੇ ਸੁਮੇਲ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਹੋਂਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਇਆ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਏਸੇ ਹੋਂਦ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਹੀ ਜੀਵ ਦੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਸਾਕਾਰ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ:
ਸਾਚੇ ਤੇ ਪਵਨਾ ਭਇਆ ਪਵਨੈ ਤੇ ਜਲੁ ਹੋਇ॥
ਜਲ ਤੇ ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣੁ ਸਾਜਿਆ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਮੋਇ॥
(ਸਿਰੀ ਰਾਗ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੯)
ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਦਰਗਾਹ ਹਰ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਇਹ ਧਰਤੀ ਦੇ ਹਰ ਜ਼ਰੇ ਜ਼ਰੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੈ


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jul 3, 2017)

ਸ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਰੀਰ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਮਨ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਸੰਕਲਪ
(ਕਿਸ਼ਤ ਦੂਜੀ)
ਡਾ: ਦਲਵਿੰਦਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਗ੍ਰੇਵਾਲ
ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਮਕਸਦ ਕੀ ਹੈ?
ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਦੋ ਹਿਸਿਆ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੰਡਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਭੌਤਕ ਤੇ ਸੂਖਮ ਸਰੀਰ। ਭੌਤਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਸੂਖਮ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਹਿਸਿਆਂ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਮਨ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਬਾਹਰੀ ਕਵਚ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਪੰਜ-ਭੌਤਿਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਹਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਮਨ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੀ ਇਹ ਰਖਿਆ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਏ ਸਰੀਰਾ ਮੇਰਿਆ ਇਸੁ ਜਗ ਮਹਿ ਆਇ ਕੈ ਕਿਆ ਤੁਧੁ ਕਰਮ ਕਮਾਇਆ ॥
ਕਿ ਕਰਮ ਕਮਾਇਆ ਤੁਧੁ ਸਰੀਰਾ ਜਾ ਤੂ ਜਗ ਮਹਿ ਆਇਆ ॥
ਜਿਨਿ ਹਰਿ ਤੇਰਾ ਰਚਨੁ ਰਚਿਆ ਸੋ ਹਰਿ ਮਨਿ ਨ ਵਸਾਇਆ ॥
ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਹਰਿ ਮੰਨਿ ਵਸਿਆ ਪੂਰਬਿ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਪਾਇਆ ॥
ਕਹੈ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਏਹੁ ਸਰੀਰੁ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ਹੋਆ ਜਿਨਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸਿਉ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਇਆ ॥　੩੫　॥
ਹਰਿ ਜੀਉ ਗੁਫਾ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਰਖਿ ਕੈ ਵਾਜਾ ਪਵਣੁ ਵਜਾਇਆ ॥
ਵਜਾਇਆ ਵਾਜਾ ਪਉਣ ਨਉ ਦੁਆਰੇ ਪਰਗਟੁ ਕੀਏ ਦਸਵਾ ਗੁਪਤੁ ਰਖਾਇਆ ॥
ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰੈ ਲਾਇ ਭਾਵਨੀ ਇਕਨਾ ਦਸਵਾ ਦੁਆਰੁ ਦਿਖਾਇਆ ॥
ਤਹ ਅਨੇਕ ਰੂਪ ਨਾਉ ਨਵ ਨਿਧਿ ਤਿਸ ਦਾ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਈ ਪਾਇਆ ॥
ਕਹੈ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਹਰਿ ਪਿਆਰੈ ਜੀਉ ਗੁਫਾ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਰਖਿ ਕੈ ਵਾਜਾ ਪਵਣੁ ਵਜਾਇਆ ॥　੩੮　॥
(ਮ: ੩, ਪੰਨਾ ੯੨੧-੯੨੨)
ਸੂਖਮ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਕੀ ਕੀ ਹਿੱਸੇ ਹਨ? ਹਰ ਹਿੱਸਾ ਕਿੱਥੇ ਸਥਾਪਤ ਹੈ? ਸੂਖਮ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਕਰਤਵ ਤੇ ਮਹਤੱਵ ਕੀ ਹੈ?
ਜਵੇਂ ਕਿ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਦਸਿਆ ਹੈ ਸੂਖਮ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਹਿੱਸੇ ਆਤਮਾ, ਮਨ ਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਹਨ।
ਦੇਹੀ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਵਸਤੁ ਅਪਾਰਾ (੩: ੧੦੫੬: ੧੬)
ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਮਨ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਹੀ ਇਸ ਦੇਹੀ ਅੰਦਰ ਅਪਾਰ ਵਸਤਾਂ ਹਨ।
ਕਾਇਆ ਨਗਰੁ ਨਗਰ ਗੜ ਅੰਦਰਿ।। ਸਾਚਾ ਵਾਸਾ ਪੁਰਿ ਗਗਨੰਦਰਿ।।
ਅਸਥਿਰੁ ਥਾਨੁ ਸਦਾ ਨਿਰਮਾਇਲੁ ਆਪੇ ਆਪੁ ਉਪਾਇਦਾ।। ੧　।।
ਅੰਦਰਿ ਕੋਟ ਛਜੇ ਹਟਨਾਲੇ।। ਆਪੇ ਲੇਵੈ ਵਸਤੁ ਸਮਾਲੇ।।
ਬਜਰ ਕਪਾਟ ਜੜੇ ਜੜਿ ਜਾਣੈ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਖੋਲਾਇਦਾ।। ੨　।।
ਭੀਤਰਿ ਕੋਟ ਗੁਫਾ ਘਰ ਜਾਈ।। ਨਉ ਘਰ ਥਾਪੇ ਹੁਕਮਿ ਰਜਾਈ।।
ਦਸਵੈ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਅਲੇਖੁ ਅਪਾਰੀ ਆਪੇ ਅਲਖੁ ਲਖਾਇਦਾ।। ੩　।।
ਪਉਣ ਪਾਣੀ ਅਗਨੀ ਇੱਕ ਵਾਸਾ।। ਆਪੇ ਕੀਤੋ ਖੇਲੁ ਤਮਾਸਾ।।
ਬਲਦੀ ਜਲਿ ਨਿਵਰੈ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਤੇ ਆਪੇ ਜਲ ਨਿਧਿ ਪਾਇਦਾ।। ੪　।।
ਧਰਤਿ ਉਪਾਇ ਧਰੀ ਧਰਮ ਸਾਲਾ।। ਉਤਪਤਿ ਪਰਲਉ ਆਪਿ ਨਿਰਾਲਾ।।
ਪਵਣੈ ਖੇਲੁ ਕੀਆ ਸਭ ਥਾਈ ਕਲਾ ਖਿੰਚਿ ਢਾਹਾਇਦਾ।। ੫　।।
(ਮ ੧: ਪੰਨਾ ੧੦੩੩-੧੦੩੪)
ਪ੍ਰਾਣ
ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ ਸਦਕਾ ਜੀਵ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਅਖਵਾਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੀ ਉਹ ਊਰਜਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਭੌਤਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਰਿਆ ਯੋਗ ਬਣਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਸ਼ਕਤੀ, ਊਰਜਾ, ਆਸ਼ਾ, ਇੱਛਾ, ਚਾਹਨਾ, ਭਾਵਨਾਵਾਂ ਸਭ ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ ਜਾਂ ਸਾਹਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜੀਆਂ ਹੋਈਆਂ ਹਨ। ਜੇ ਸਾਹ ਚਲੇ ਜਾਣ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਸਭ ਖਤਮ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਸਾਹ ਜਾਣ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਪੰਖੇਰੂ ਉਡ ਜਾਣ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਿਆ ਦਿਤੀ ਜਾਦੀ ਹੈ। ਸਾਹ-ਨਾੜੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਗਦਾ ਵਹਾ ਵੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਜੁੜਿਆ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨਾੜੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਿਆ ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ ਦੇ ਵਹਾ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਜੁੜੀ ਹੈ। ਨਾੜੀਆਂ ਬੰਦ ਹੋ ਜਾਣ ਜਾਂ ਮਰ ਜਾਣ ਤਾਂ ਸਭ ਸੋਚਾਂ ਖਤਮ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ, ਸਭ ਖਿਆਲ ਖਤਮ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਸਭ ਮਹਿਸੂਸਣਾਂ ਬੰਦ ਹੋ ਜਾਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਲਕਵੇ ਮਾਰੇ ਮਨੁਖ ਦੇ ਕੁੱਝ ਅੰਗ ਹਿਲਣੋਂ ਹਟ ਜਾਦੇ ਹਨ। ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਇਸ ਲਈ ਮਾਨਵੀ-ਹੋਂਦ, ਮਾਨਵੀ ਸੋਚ, ਵਿਚਾਰ, ਭਾਵਨਾ, ਇਛਾ, ਆਸ਼ਾ ਲਈ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹਨ। ਪ੍ਰਾਣਮਯ ਕੋਸ਼ ਇਸ ਲਈ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਬਹੁਤ ਮਹਤਵਪੂਰਣ ਹਿਸਾ ਹੈ।
(ੳ) ਜੀਅ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਅਧਾਰੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਕਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਤਾਣੁ।। (ਆਸਾ ਮ: ੫, ੪੦੫: ੧੧
(ਅ) ਜੀਅ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਸਭੁ ਅਰਪਉ ਨੀਰਉ ਪੇਖਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਨੀਰਉ।। (ਜੈਤ ੫, ੭੦੦: ੧੩)
ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਆਧਾਰ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਹੈ।
(ੳ) ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਅਧਾਰਾ ॥ (ਮ: ੫ ਪੰਨਾ ੬੨੩, ਸਤਰ ੧੬)
(ਅ) ਜੀਅ ਪਿੰਡ ਕੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਅਧਾਰੇ।। (ਆਸਾ ਮ: ੫, ੩੯੫: ੮)
ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਮਨ, ਤਨ, ਜੀਅ ਸਭ ਅਗਮ-ਅਪਾਰ ਦਾਤੇ ਦੀ ਹੀ ਦੇਣ ਹਨ।
ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਮਨ ਤਨ ਜੀਅ ਦਾਤਾ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਅਗਮ ਅਪਾਰੋ ॥ (ਮ: ੫ ਪੰਨਾ ੨੪੯, ਸਤਰ ੪)
ਇਸ ਜਿੰਦੜੀ, ਵਿੱਚ ਜੀਅ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਤਨ, ਧਨ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਅਪਣੀ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਰੱਖੇ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ।
ਜੀਅ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਤਨੁ ਧਨੁ ਰਖੇ ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਰਾਖੀ ਜਿੰਦੁ ॥ ਮ: ੫, ਪੰਨਾ ੪੬, ਸਤਰ ੧੬
ਜਿਸ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਜੀਅ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਸਾਜੇ ਹਨ ਉਸੇ ਨੇ ਹੀ ਇਸ ਮਿਟੀ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਜੋਤ ਰੂਪੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂ ਵੀ ਸਥਾਪਤ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ।
ਜੀਅ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਕੀਏ ਜਿਨਿ ਸਾਜਿ।। ਮਾਟੀ ਮਹਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਰਖੀ ਨਿਵਾਜਿ।। (ਗੌਂਡ ੫, ੮੬੨: ੧੫)
ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਜੀਅ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਪਾਕੇ ਤੇ ਜੋਤ ਰੱਖ ਕੇ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆਪ ਜੀਅ ਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਵ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਵਸ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ।
ਜੀਅ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਮਹਿ ਰਵਿ ਰਹੇ।। (ਬਸੰਤ ੫, ੧੧੮੧: ੧੫)
ਉਸੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਿਤ ਦਰਸ਼ਨਾਂ ਲਈ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ ਤੇ ਆਧਾਰਿਤ ਜੀਵਨ ਦਾ ਧਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ। ਮਨ ਤੋਂ ਵਾਧਾ-ਘਾਟਾ ਤਾਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੀ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਇਸੇ ਲਈ ਹਰੀ ਨਾਲ ਪ੍ਰੀਤ ਲਾਈ ਹੈ।
ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਅਧਾਰ ਜੀਵਨ ਧਨ ਮੋਰੈ ਦੇਖਨ ਕਉ ਦਰਸਨ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਨੀਤਿ ॥
ਬਾਟ ਘਾਟ ਤੋਸਾ ਸੰਗਿ ਮੋਰੈ ਮਨ ਅਪੁਨੇ ਕਉ ਮੈ ਹਰਿ ਸਖਾ ਕੀਤ ॥ (ਟੋਡੀ ੫, ੭੧੬: ੫)
ਇਸ ਲਈ ਇਕੋ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਆਸਰਾ ਲੀਤਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਉਹੀ ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਆਧਾਰ ਹੈ।
ਇਕਸ ਕਾ ਮਨਿ ਆਸਰਾ ਇਕੋ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਅਧਾਰੁ ॥ ਮ: ੫, ਪੰਨਾ ੪੫, ਸਤਰ ੭,
ਮੇਰੇ ਜੀਅ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ ਤੇ ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾ ਸੱਚਾ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਵਸਦਾ ਰਹੇ। ਉਸੇ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਮੇਰਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਰਹੇ ਜੋ ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਮਨ, ਤਨ ਤੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਦਾ ਆਧਾਰ ਹੈ।
(ੳ) ਜੀਉ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਹਰੇ ਸਾਚਾ ਏਹੁ ਸੁਆਉ ॥ ਮ: ੫, ਪੰਨਾ ੪੭, ਸਤਰ ੧੯,
(ਅ) ਜਪਿ ਮਨ ਨਾਮੁ ਏਕੁ ਅਪਾਰੁ ॥ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਜਿਨਹਿ ਦੀਆ ਰਿਦੇ ਕਾ ਆਧਾਰੁ ॥ (ਸਿਰੀ ੫, ੫੬: ੭)
ਆਤਮਾ
ਆਤਮਾ: ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ, ਰੂਹ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਹ ਤੱਤ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਰਾਹਨੁਮਾ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਆਤਮਾ, ਜੋਤ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਮੁੱਖ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਪ ਰੱਖੀ ਹੈ।
“ਏ ਸਰੀਰਾ ਮੇਰਿਆ ਹਰਿ ਤੁਮ ਮਹਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਰਖੀ ਤਾ ਤੂ ਜਗ ਮਹਿ ਆਇਆ ॥
ਹਰਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਰਖੀ ਤੁਧੁ ਵਿਚਿ ਤਾ ਤੂ ਜਗ ਮਹਿ ਆਇਆ ॥
ਹਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਮਾਤਾ ਆਪੇ ਪਿਤਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਜੀਉ ਉਪਾਇ ਜਗਤੁ ਦਿਖਾਇਆ ॥
ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਬੁਝਿਆ ਤਾ ਚਲਤੁ ਹੋਆ ਚਲਤੁ ਨਦਰੀ ਆਇਆ ॥
ਕਹੈ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਕਾ ਮੂਲੁ ਰਚਿਆ ਜੋਤਿ ਰਾਖੀ ਤਾ ਤੂ ਜਗ ਮਹਿ ਆਇਆ॥੩੩॥
(ਮ ੩, ਪੰਨਾ ੨੨੦)
ਜੇ ਜੋਤ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਨਾ ਰੱਖੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਤਾਂ ਸਰੀਰ ਜਗਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਇਆ ਹੀ ਨਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ। ਇਹ ਸਰੀਰ ਉਤਨਾ ਚਿਰ ਹੀ ਜਗਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਹੇਗਾ ਜਿਤਨਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਤਮਾ-ਜੋਤ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਲਈ ਇਹ ਜੋਤ ਹੀ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਮਹਤਵ ਪੂਰਨ ਅੰਸ਼ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਜੋਤ ਦੇ ਸਰੋਤ ਨੂੰ ਪਾਉਣਾ ਅਤੇ ਉਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਮਾਉਣਾ ਹੀ ਸੂਖਮ-ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਮੁੱਖ ਮਕਸਦ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਇਹ ਤਾਂ ਹੀ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੇ ਰਚਣਹਾਰੇ-ਪਾਲਣਹਾਰੇ-ਮੇਟਣਹਾਰੇ ਪਰਮਪਿਤਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਨਦਰ ਹੋਵੇਗੀ, ਮਿਹਰ ਹੋਵੇਗੀ।
ਹਿੰਦੂ ਮਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਵਿਸਥਾਰ ਵੱਖ ਵੱਖ ਢੰਗ ਨਾਲ ਕੀਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਸਾਰ ਅੱਗੇ ਹੈ। ਸਵਾਮੀ ਵਿਵੇਕਾਨੰਦ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਆਤਮਾ ਜੀਵ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੀ ਅਸਲ ਰਾਹਨੁਮਾ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਦਾ ਅੰਦਰ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਸੱਚ ਤੇ ਝੂਠ ਪਛਾਨਣ ਦਾ ਗਿਆਨ ਹੈ। ਅਪਣੀ ਹਉਮੈਂ, ਅੜੀਅਲਪਣ ਤੇ ਅਗਿਆਨ ਸਦਕਾ ਮਾਨਵ ਸੱਚ ਨੂੰ ਨਕਾਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਝੂਠ ਵਲ ਉਲਰਦਾ ਹੈ (ਸਤਿਆਰਥ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਸ਼)। ਇਹ ਆਤਮਾ ਹੀ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਇੱਕ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ ਦੂਸਰੇ ਜੀਵ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਖ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਠੀਕ, ਸੱਚਾ ਤੇ ਪਵਿਤਰ ਮਾਰਗ ਸਿਰਫ ਜਾਗ੍ਰਿਤ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਗਿਆਤ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਆਪੇ ਦੀ ਪਛਾਣ ਕਰ ਲੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਉਹ ਚੰਗੇ ਬੁਰੇ ਦੀ ਸਹੀ ਪਛਾਣ ਕਰ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ। ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਅਥਾਹ ਸਿਰਜਣ ਸ਼ਕਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝ ਲਿਆ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੇ ਸਮੁਚੇ ਸਮਾਜਿਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਿਆਰ, ਸਦਭਾਵਨਾ ਤੇ ਏਕਤਾ ਦੀਆ ਸੂਖਮ ਤਰੰਗਾਂ ਛੇੜ ਦਿਤੀਆਂ। (ਅਥਰਵ ਵੇਦ ਯ-੮-੮) ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ ਦਗ ਦਗ ਚਿਹਰੇ ਦੂਸਰੇ ਹਾਜ਼ਿਰ ਸਜਣਾਂ ਤੇ ਅਨੂਠਾ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵ ਛੱਡ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਛੰਦੋਗਯਾ ਉਪਨਿਸ਼ਦ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਆਤਮਾਸਿਰਜਣ-ਸ਼ਕਤੀ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਾਰੇ ਵਿਸ਼ਵ ਨੂੰ ਚਲਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਰਿਗ ਵੇਦ (੧-੭੦-੨, ੧-੬੫-੧) ਤੇ ਹਿੰਦੂ ਮੱਤ ਦੇ ਦੂਸਰੇ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਕਿ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਸਾਡੀਆਂ ਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਹਿਸਾ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਸਾਡਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਜਾਂ ਮਾਰਗ-ਦਰਸ਼ਕ ਬਣਦਾ ਹੈ। ਗੁ (ਹਨੇਰਾ) ਰੂ (ਹਟਾਉਣ ਵਾਲਾ) ਜੋ ਅੰਦਰ ਤੇ ਬਾਹਰ ਦਾ ਹਨੇਰਾ ਦੂਰ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ। ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਅਮਰ ਹੈ। ਜੀਵ ਦੀਆਂ ਭੂਤ ਤੇ ਵਰਤਮਾਨ ਕਰਮਾਂ (ਸੋਚਾਂ, ਕਰਮਾਂ ਤੇ ਕਿਰਿਆਵਾਂ) ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਗੁਸੈਲ, ਸ਼ਾਂਤ, ਭਿਆਨਕ, ਨਿਡਰ, ਅਣਜਾਣ, ਗਿਆਨੀ, ਸਖਤ, ਬੇਦਿਲ, ਸਹਿਣਸ਼ੀਲ਼, ਅਸਹਿਣਸ਼ੀਲ, ਭਾਵਨਾਤਮਕ, ਸੰਕੋਚੀ ਜਾਂ ਇੱਕਲ-ਪਸੰਦ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਯਜੁਰਵੇਦ ੩੯-੭). ਇਸ ਲਈ ਸਥਾਪਿਤ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਲੱਛਣ ਹਰ ਜੀਵ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੱਖਰ ਵੱਖਰੇ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸਥਾਪਿਤ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸ਼ੁਧਤਾ, ਬੁਰੇ, ਭਰਿਸ਼ਟ ਤੇ ਗੰਦੇ ਕਰਮ, ਖਿਆਲ ਅਤੇ ਇਛਾਵਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਆਜ਼ਾਦੀ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਫਿਲਾਸਫਰ, ਗੁਰੂ ਜਾਂ ਚੰਗੇ ਦੋਸਤ ਦਾ ਦਰਜਾ ਦਿਵਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ।
ਸਥਾਪਿਤ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਲੱਛਣਾਂ ਤੇ ਆਧਾਰਿਤ ਯਜੁਰ ਵੇਦ ਵਿੱਚ (੩੯ ਵਾਂ ਅਧਿਆਇ) ਸਮਰਾਟ, ਤੇਜ, ਵਾਕ ਅਗਨੇਅ, ਪਰਜਾਪਤੀ ਆਦਿ ਨਾਮ ਦਿਤੇ ਗਏ ਹਨ। ਭਗਵਤ ਗੀਤਾ ਵਿੱਚ (ਭਗਵਤ ਗੀਤਾ ੩-੪੨, ੧੪-੧੧) ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਤਵਸਥ (ਸੂਖਮ ਆਤਮਾ), ਆਤਮਾ, ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ, ਸਾਹ, ਦੇਹ, ਸ਼ਰੀਰੀਂ, ਸ਼ਰੀਰੀ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਦਿਤੇ ਗਏ ਹਨ ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਆਮ ਭਾਵ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਿਕ ਦਰਸਾਉਣਾ ਹੈ।
ਮਾਰਕੰਡੇ ਉਪਨਿਸ਼ਦ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਆਤਮਾ ਚਾਰ ਅਵਸਥਾਵਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਦੱਸੀ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੇ: ਜਾਗ੍ਰਿਤ ਅਵਸਥਾ, ਸੁਪਨ ਅਵਸਥਾ, ਗਹਿਰੀ-ਨੀਂਦ ਅਵਸਥਾ, ਮਹਾਂਚੇਤਨ ਅਵਸਥਾ
ਜਾਗ੍ਰਿਤ ਅਵਸਥਾ: ਇਸ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਬਾਹਰੀ ਵਸਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਗਟ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਬਾਹਰੀ ਵਸਤਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜੇ ਅਨੁਭਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਪੰਜ ਗਿਆਨ ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ, ਪੰਜ ਸਰੀਰਿਕ ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਤੇ ਪੰਜ ਸੂਖਮ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਮਨ, ਬੁੱਧੀ, ਅਹੰਕਾਰ ਤੇ ਚਿੱਤ ਸਦਕਾ ਮਾਣਦੀ ਹੈ।
ਸੁਪਨ ਅਵਸਥਾ: ਦੂਸਰੀ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਸੁਪਨ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਤਮਾ ਅੰਦਰੂਨੀ ਵਿਵਸਥਾ ਤੋਂ ਚੇਤੰਨ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸੂਖਮ ਸਥਿਤੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵ ਜਾਗ੍ਰਿ੍ਰਤ ਅਰਧਚੇਤਨਾ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਘਿਰੇ ਮਨ (ਮਾਣਸ) ਤੇ ਮਾਣਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਬਾਹਰੀ ਇੰਦਰਿਆ ਦੀ ਅਵਿਦਿਆ, ਕਰਮ-ਬੰਧਨ ਤੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ-ਔਗੁਣਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵਤ ਹੋਈ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਤੇਜਸ ਵੀ ਕਿਹਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਗਹਿਰੀ ਨੀਂਦ ਅਵਸਥਾ: ਇੱਥੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਹਰ ਇੱਛਾ ਤੋਂ, ਹਰ ਸੁਪਨੇ ਤੋਂ ਦੂਰ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਅਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਤੇ ਹੀ ਕੇਂਦਰਿਤ ਆਤਮਾ ਚੇਤਨਾ ਤੇ ਆਨੰਦ ਨਾਲ ਓਤ ਪੋਤ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਨੂੰ ਪਰਾਜਨ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਕਿਹਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਦਿਮਾਗੀ ਜਾਗ ਅਤੇ ਸੁੰਨ-ਸੋਚ ਸਮਾਪਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਅਪਣੇ-ਪਰਾਏ ਦਾ ਫਰਕ ਖਤਮ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਕੋਈ ਵੀ ਦਰਦ ਮਹਿਸੂਸ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ।
ਮਹਾਂਚੇਤਨ ਅਵਸਥਾ: ਇਸ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਤਮਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਨਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਬਾਹਰੀ ਤੇ ਨਾਂ ਹੀ ਅੰਦਰੂਨੀ ਵਸਤਾਂ ਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵਾਂ ਦੀ ਚੇਤਨਤਾ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਨਾਂ ਹੀ ਚੇਤਨਤਾ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਭਰਵਾਂ ਅਸਰ ਚੇਤਨਤਾ ਜਾਂ ਅਚੇਤਨਤਾ ਨੂੰ ਪਾਰ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਵਿਚਾਰ, ਸੋਚ, ਬਿਆਨ, ਪ੍ਰਭਾਸ਼ਾ ਤੋਂ ਪਰੇ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਅਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਿਖਰ ਤੇ ਪਹੁੰਚੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਸਭ ਉਤਮ, ਖਰਾ, ਸ਼ਾਂਤ ਤੇ ਸੁਚੱਜਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਤੁਰੀਆ ਪਦ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ।
ਬ੍ਰਹਮੋਪਨਿਸ਼ਦ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਆਤਮਾ ਪਹਿਲੀ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਅੱਖਾਂ ਵਿਚ, ਦੂਜੀ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਗਲੇ ਵਿਚ, ਤੀਜੀ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਦਿਲ ਵਿਚ, ਤੇ ਚੌਥੀ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਦਿਮਾਗ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ।
ਤੁਰੀਆਤਤੀਯ ੳਪਨਿਸ਼ਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਤੁਰੀਆਪਦ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਦਾ ਵਿਸਥਾਰ ਦਿਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਨਿਰੋਲ ਰੱਬੀ ਚੇਤਨਤਾ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਬ੍ਰਹਮਬਿੰਦੂ ਉਪਨਿਸ਼ਦ ਉਨਮਨਭਾਵ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਨੂੰ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਉਤਮ ਮੰਨਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਦ ਦਿਲ ਮਨ ਤੇ ਪੂਰੀ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਕਾਬੂ ਪਾ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮਾਇਆ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਮੋਹ ਭੰਗ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਧਿਆਨ ਪਰਮ ਪਿਤਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਸਦੀਵ ਜੁੜਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਸਿੱਧ ਗੋਸ਼ਟਿ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਅਵਸਥਾਵਾਂ ਦਾ ਵਰਨਣ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ।
ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਆਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਕੀ ਸਬੰਧ ਕੀ ਹੈ?
‘ਆਤਮੱ ਦੇ ਅਰਥ ਦੇਹ ਅਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਵੀ ਬਣਦੇ ਹਨ।ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਵੀ ਸਰੀਰ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜੀ ਮੰਨਿਆਂ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਇੱਕ ਅੰਸ਼ ਮੰਨਿਆਂ ਹੈ:
ਦੇਹ ਸਰੀਰਿ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਇ। (ਮ ੩: ਪੰਨਾ ੫੬੦: ੬)
ਦੇਹ ਅਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਹਰਿਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਸੁੱਖ ਹੋਵੇ।
ਮਨੁੱਖ, ਮਨੁੱਖੀ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਾਂਗ ਹੀ ‘ਆਤਮਾੱ ਨੂੰ ਮੰਨਦਾ ਹੈ। ‘ਆਤਮੁ ਚੀਨਸਿ ਗੁਰ ਬੀਚਾਰਾੱ ‘ਆਤਮੁ ਜੀਤਾ ਗੁਰਮਤੀੱ (ਮ: ੫, ਪੰਨਾ ੨੯੯: ੧੮) ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਚੱਲ ਰਹੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਤਥਾ ਅਵਗੁਣਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝਣਾ ਭਾਵ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਮਤ ਰਾਹੀ ਵਿਚਾਰਨਾ ਤਾਂ ਕਿ ਹਊਮੇ ਵਰਗੀ ਭਿਆਨਕ ਬਿਮਾਰੀ ਤੋਂ ਬਚਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕੇ।
ਆਤਮਾ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਅੰਸ਼ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹੋਏ ਵੀ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਭਿੰਨਤਾ ਰੱਖਦੀ ਹੈ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਤਾ ਇੱਕ ਖਾਸ ਸਰੀਰ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ਜਦਕਿ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਤਾਂ ਸਾਰੀ ਸ਼੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਦਾ ਅਟੁਟ ਅੰਗ ਹੈ ਜਾਂ ਕਹਿ ਲਉ ਸਾਰੀ ਸ਼੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਅੰਗ ਹੈ। ਮਾਇਆ ਨਾਲ ਉਲਝੀ ਦੇਹੀ ਤਾਂ ਭੁੱਖ-ਤੇਹ, ਦੁਖ-ਸੁੱਖ, ਚੰਗੇ-ਮਾੜੇ ਦੇ ਚੱਕਰਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਈ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਚੱਕਰਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਨਿਕਲਣ ਦਾ ਰਾਹ ਆਤਮਾ ਭਾਲ ਕੇ ਦੇਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਸਰੀਰ ਦੀ ਸੋਚ, ਸੂਝ, ਸਮਝ, ਸ਼ਕਤੀ ਸਭ ਗਿਣੀਆਂ ਮਿਥੀਆਂ ਹੀ ਹਨ। ਇਸਦੀਆ ਸ਼ਕਤੀਆਂ ਇੱਕ ਹਦ ਤਕ ਹੀ ਵਧਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਫਿਰ ਘਟਣੀਆਂ ਸ਼ੁਰੁ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਆਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਕਿਸੇ ਦੋਸ਼-ਗੁਣ ਬਿਨਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਖਾਕ ਦੀ ਢੇਰੀ ਹੈ ਕੋਈ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਦੁਆਨੀ ਬਰਾਬਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਣਦਾ। ਸਰੀਰ ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ (ਐਨਰਜੀ) ਦਾ ਸੁਰਖਿਆ ਕਵਚ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਵਾਸਾ ਵੀ ਜਿਸ ਸਦਕਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਲਈ ਸਰੀਰ ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਇੱਕ ਰਖਿਅਕ ਮੰਨਿਆਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਹਰ ਕਾਰਜ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਮਰਜ਼ੀ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਹੀ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ:
ਉਨ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ਤੂ ਕਰਤੀ ਕੇਲ।। ਉਨ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ਹਮ ਤੁਮ ਸੰਗਿ ਮੇਲ।।
ਉਨੑ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ਤੁਮ ਸਭੁ ਕੋਊ ਲੋਰੈ।। ਓਸੁ ਬਿਨਾ ਕੋਊ ਮੁਖੁ ਨਹੀ ਜੋਰੈ।। ੧　।।
ਤੇ ਬੈਰਾਗੀ ਕਹਾ ਸਮਾਏ।। ਤਿਸੁ ਬਿਨੁ ਤੁਹੀ ਦੁਹੇਰੀ ਰੀ।। ੧　।। ਰਹਾਉ।।
ਉਨੑ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ਤੂ ਗ੍ਰਿਹ ਮਹਿ ਮਾਹਰਿ।। ਉਨੑ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ਤੂ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ ਜਾਹਰਿ।।
ਉਨੑ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ਤੂ ਰਖੀ ਪਪੋਲਿ।। ਓਸੁ ਬਿਨਾ ਤੂੰ ਛੁਟਕੀ ਰੋਲਿ।। ੨　।।
ਉਨੑ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ਤੇਰਾ ਮਾਨੁ ਮਹਤੁ।। ਉਨੑ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ਤੁਮ ਸਾਕੁ ਜਗਤੁ।।
ਉਨੑ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਸਭ ਬਿਧਿ ਥਾਟੀ।। ਓਸੁ ਬਿਨਾ ਤੂੰ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ ਮਾਟੀ।। ੩　।।
ਓਹੁ ਬੈਰਾਗੀ ਮਰੈ ਨ ਜਾਇ।। ਹੁਕਮੇ ਬਾਧਾ ਕਾਰ ਕਮਾਇ।।
ਜੋੜਿ ਵਿਛੋੜੇ ਨਾਨਕ ਥਾਪਿ।। ਅਪਨੀ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਜਾਣੈ ਆਪਿ।। ੪　।। (ਪੰਨਾ ੩੯੦)
ਆਤਮਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਦਾ ਧੁਰਾ ਹੈ, ਇਹ ਖੁਦ ਹੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਮਨ-ਮੰਦਿਰ ਦੀ ਵਾਸੀ ਹੈ। ਸਾਨੂੰ ਇਸਨੂੰ ਸੋਚ, ਸ਼ਬਦ ਤੇ ਕਰਮ ਨਾਲ ਸੁੱਚਾ-ਸੱਚਾ ਰੱਖਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ। ਆਤਮਾ ਕਿਸੇ ਖਾਸ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਪਸੰਦ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦੀ। ਜੋ ਹੁਕਮ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਸੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਾ ਵਾਸ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਸੋ ਇਸ ਲਈ ਕੋਈ ਚੰਗਾ ਜਾਂ ਬੁਰਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ। ਇਹ ਸਦਾ ਚਲਦੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾ ਇੱਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਾਸ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦੀ ਹਰ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਸ ਦਾ ਵਾਸ ਸਮਾਂ ਨਿਸਚਿਤ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੀ ਕੀਮਤ ਹੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਸਦਕਾ ਪੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਆਤਮਾ ਬਿਨਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੀ ਕੋਈ ਕੀਮਤ ਨਹੀਂ। ਆਤਮਾ ਵਸਦੀ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਸਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਆਤਮਾ ਦੀਆਂ ਖੂਬੀਆਂ
ਆਤਮਾ ਕਦੇ ਮਰਦੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਦੈਵ ਹੀ ਅਮਰ ਹੈ।
ਨਾ ਜੀਉ ਮਰੈ ਨ ਡੂਬੈ ਤਰੈ (ਮ: ੧: ਪੰਨਾ ੧੫੧)
ਆਤਮਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਜੀਵਨ ਦਾਣ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਹੈ ਆਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਹੈ, ਆਤਮਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਤਾਂ ਜੀਵ ਨਹੀਂ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਹਿਸਾ ਹੋਣ ਕਰਕੇ ਇਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਵਾਲੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਗੁਣ ਹਨ। ਸੱਚੀ, ਸੁੱਚੀ, ਅਨੰਤ, ਅਜਰ, ਅਮਰ, ਅਜੂਨੀ ਆਦਿ ਆਦਿ। ਆਤਮਾਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਖੂਬੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਗਟਾਵਾ ਮਨ ਦੀਆਂ ਖੂਬੀਆਂ ਰਾਹੀ ਪਤਾ ਲਗਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਿਉਂ ਜਿਉਂ ਮਨ ਸੱਚਾ, ਸੁੱਚਾ, ਖਰਾ, ਭਲਾ, ਚੰਗਾ, ਸੁੱਖੀ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਲੋਕ ਆਖਦੇ ਹਨ “ਇਹ ਇੱਕ ਚੰਗੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਹੈ”। ਪਰ ਜਿਉਂ ਜਿਉਂ ਮਨ ਦੀਆਂ ਬੁਰਿਆਈਆਂ ਉਜਾਗਰ ਹੁੰਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ ਤਾਂ ਲੋਕ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਬੁਰੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਗਰਦਾਨਦੇ ਹਨ। ਜੋ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੂਸਰਿਆ ਦਾ ਬੁਰਾ ਕਰੇ, ਨੁਕਸਾਨ ਕਰੇ ਉਹ ਬੁਰੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਅਖਵਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ।
ਪਰ ਸਚਾਈ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਆਤਮਾ ਕਦੇ ਵੀ ਬੁਰੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਇਹ ਤਾਂ ਆਪ ਪਰਮੇਸ਼ਵਰ ਸਰੂਪ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਪਰਮੇਸ਼ਵਰ ਬੁਰਾ ਕਦੋਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ? ਉਹ ਤਾਂ ਸਭ ਦਾ ਭਲਾ ਲੋਚਦਾ ਹੈ। ਚੰਗਾ ਬੁਰਾ ਸਿਰਫ ਇਨਸਾਨੀ ਸੋਚ ਦੀ ਉਪਜ ਹਨ ਜਿਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਜੀਵ ਦਾ ਅਪਣਾ ਮਤਲਬ ਵੜਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜੋ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਮਤਲਬ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੂਰਦਾ ਉਹ ਬੁਰਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਮਤਲਬ ਪੂਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹੀ ਚੰਗਾ ਹੈ। ਦਰਅਸਲ ਬੁਰਾ-ਚੰਗਾ ਕੁੱਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਜੋ ਇੱਕ ਲਈ ਬੁਰਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਦੂਸਰੇ ਦੇ ਭਲੇ ਲਈ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਸਭ ਮਹਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਹੈ ਸੋਇ। ਤਿਸਦੈ ਚਾਨਣ ਸਭ ਮਹਿ ਚਾਨਣ ਹੋਇ। (ਪੰਨਾ ੬੬੩)
ਮਨ ਜੋ ਜੋਤ ਸਰੂਪ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਅੰਸ ਹੈ ਜੇ ਮਾਇਆ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਵਲ ਹੋ ਜਾਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਪਰਾਪਤੀ ਕਰਨ ਦੇ ਕਾਬਲ ਹੈ।
ਮਨ ਤੂ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਰੂਪ ਹੈ ਅਪਣਾ ਮੂਲ ਪਛਾਣ। ਮਨ ਹਰਿ ਜੀ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਹੈ, ਗੁਰਮਤੀ ਰੰਗ ਮਾਣ। (ਪੰਨਾ ੪੪੧)
ਜੋ ਆਤਮਾ ਅਪਣੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਦੇ ਭੇਦ ਜਾਣਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਹੀ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਦਾਸਤਾ ਪਾਕੇ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਸਦੀਵੀ ਹੋ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ:
ਆਤਮਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆਤਮਾ ਰੂਪ ਵਿਚ:
ਆਤਮ ਰਾਮ, ਰਾਮ ਹੈ ਆਤਮ, ਹਰ ਪੈ ਸਬਦ ਵਿਚਾਰਾ ਹੇ। (ਪੰਨਾ ੬੮੬)
ਇਸ ਲਈ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸੁਮੇਲ ਕਿਤਨਾ ਲਾਹੇਵੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹੀ ਜਾਣ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਆਪਾ ਪਛਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ:
ਆਪ ਪਛਾਣੇ, ਸੋ ਸਭ ਗੁਣ ਜਾਣੇ। (ਪੰਨਾ ੧੦੫੬) ੇ
ਇਸ ਲਈ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹੇ ਕਿ ਅਸੀਂ ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਪਛਾਣੀਏ ਤੇ ਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਮੇਲ ਦਾ ਸੁੱਖ ਪਾਈਏ।
ਆਤਮ ਚੀਨ ਪਰਮ ਸੁਖ ਪਾਈਏ (ਪੰਨਾ ੩੭੫)
ਜਦ ਤਕ ਅਸੀਂ ਆਪਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਛਾਣਦੇ, ਸਾਡੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਸਾਡੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਬਾਰੇ ਭਰਮ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਣਾ।
ਲੱਖ ਜੰਗਲੀ ਘੁੰਮੀਏ ਇਹ ਗਿਆਨ ਤਾਂ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਹੀ ਪਰਾਪਤ ਹੋਣਾ ਹੈ:
ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ, ਬਿਨ ਆਪਾ ਚੀਨੇ, ਮਿਟੇ ਨਾ ਭਰਮ ਕੀ ਕਾਈ। … ਕਾਹੇ ਰੇ ਬਨ ਖੋਜਨ ਜਾਈ। (ਪੰਨਾ ੬੮੪)
ਜੇ ਸਭ ਆਤਮਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਰੂਪ ਹਨ ਤਾਂ ਮਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਭਿੰਨਤਾ ਕਿਉਂ? ਸਾਰੀ ਲੋਕਾਈ ਵੱਖ ਵੱਖ ਵਰਤਾਉ ਕਿਉਂ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ?
ਅਸੰਖ ਜਪ, ਅਸੰਖ ਭਾਉ। (ਜਪੁਜੀ ਪਉੜੀ ੧੭) ਹਰ ਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਵੱਖ ਵੱਖ ਮਨਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜੇ ਹੋਣ ਕਰਕੇ ਦਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਪ੍ਰਤੀ ਜਪ ਕਰਨ ਦਾ ਤੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਦਰਸਾਉਣ ਦਾ ਤਰੀਕਾ ਅਡਰਾ ਹੈ। ਹਰ ਮਨ ਅਪਣੇ ਅਗਲੇ-ਪਿਛਲੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਅਪਣੇ ਕਾਰਜ ਨਿਭਾਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਕਰਕੇ ਮਨੋਸਿਥਤੀਆਂ ਅਲੱਗ ਅਲੱਗ ਹੁੰਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਇਨ੍ਹਾ ਦਾ ਆਤਮਾ ਉਪਰ ਅਸਰ ਅਲੱਗ ਅਲੱਗ ਹੋਣ ਕਰਕੇ ਹਰ ਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਵਿਉਹਾਰ ਵੀ ਵੱਖਰਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਸਬੰਧ:
ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਰੂਪ ਮੰਨਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ
ਆਤਮੈ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਬਾਸੂਦੇਵਸਯ (ਸਹਸ ਮ: ੧: ਪੰਨਾ ੧੩੫੩: ੧੪)
“ਆਤਮਾ ਪਰਾਤਮਾ ਏਕੋ ਕਰੈ” (ਪੰਨਾ ੬੧੧)
“ਆਤਮਾ ਦੇਉ ਪੂਜੀਐ ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਸਹਜਿ ਸੁਭਾਇ॥
ਆਤਮੇ ਨੋ ਆਤਮੇ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਤੀਤ ਹੋਇ, ਤਾ ਘਰ ਹੀ ਪਰਚਾ ਪਾਇ” ॥ ਸਲੋਕ ਮ: ੩ ਪੰਨਾ ੮੭॥
ਜਦੋਂ ਮਾਂ ਵੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ ਤੇ ਪਿਤਾ ਵੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ ਤਾਂ ਓਦੋਂ ਇਹ ਜੀਵ ਆਤਮਾ ਕਿੱਥੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਸੀ?
ਰਕਤੁ ਬਿੰਦੁ ਕੀ ਮੜੀ ਨ ਹੋਤੀ, ਮਿਤਿ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਨਹੀ ਪਾਈ॥ (ਮ ੧: ਪੰਨਾ ੯੪੫: ੧੬)
ਓੁਦੋਂ ਆਤਮਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਹੀ ਅੰਸ਼ ਰੂਪ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਵਨ ਬਣ ਰਹਿ ਰਹੀ ਸੀ।
ਨਾਭਿ ਕਮਲੁ ਅਸਥੰਭੁ ਨ ਹੋਤੋ, ਤਾ ਨਿਜ ਘਰਿ ਬਸਤਉ ਪਵਨੁ ਅਨਰਾਗੀ॥ (ਮ ੧: ਪੰਨਾ ੯੪੫: ੧੫)
ਸੰਸਾਰ ਦਾ ਵਿਕਾਸ ਹੋਇਆ, ਨਾਲ ਨਾਲ ਸਰੀਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਵੀ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੱਧਦੀ ਗਈ। ਉਸ ਵੇਲੇ ਪਵਨ ਅਨੁਰਾਗੀ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਨਾਲ ਹਵਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਸੀ।
ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਤਿਨ ਆਤਮੁ ਜੀਤਾ॥
ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਤਿਨ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਰੀਤਾ॥ (ਮ: ੫: ਪੰਨਾ ੨੬੩: ੯-੧੦)
ਇਸੇ ਕਰਕੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਨੇੜਾ ਵੀ ਮੰਨਿਆਂ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ।


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jul 3, 2017)

ਸ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਰੀਰ, ਪ੍ਰਾਣ, ਮਨ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਸੰਕਲਪ
(ਕਿਸ਼ਤ ਤੀਜੀ)
ਡਾ: ਦਲਵਿੰਦਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਗ੍ਰੇਵਾਲ
ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ
ਜਦ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਗਲਤ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਨ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਹਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਅਸੀਂ ਕਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਾਂ “ਮੇਰੀ ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਮੰਨਦੀ ਗਲਤ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਨ ਨੂੰ”। ਤੇ ਜਦ ਕਦੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਰਾਤ ਨੂੰ ਕੁਤਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਉਪਰ ਮੂੰਹ ਕਰਕੇ ਰੋਂਦੇ ਦੇਖਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਕਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਾਂ”ਕੋਈ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਭਟਕਦੀ ਫਿਰਦੀ ਹੈ”। ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਅਸੀਂ ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਅਪਣਾ ਸਹੀ ਨੁਮਾਇੰਦਾ ਮੰਨਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਜੋ ਜਿਉਂਦੇ ਜੀ ਸਾਡੇ ਨਾਲ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸਾਡੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ, ਸਾਡੇ ਸਵਾਸ, ਸਾਡੇ ਦਿਲ ੳਤੇ ਅਤੇ ਸਾਡੇ ਮਨ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜੀ ਹੋਈ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਜਦਕਿ ਕਿਸੇ ਵਿਛੜੀ ਰੂਹ ਨੂੰ ਵੀ ਅਸੀਂ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਗਰਦਾਨਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਇਸਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਜੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਕਿਸੇ ਵੀ ਜੀਵ ਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਉਂਦੇ ਦੀ ਜਾਂ ਮਰੇ ਦੀ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਅਖਵਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਨਾਤਾ ਅਸੀਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਜੋੜਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾਂ ਸਾਰੇ ਵਿਸ਼ਵ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਸਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੇ। ਭਾਵੇਂ ਕਿ ਜੀਵਾ ਦੇ ਰੰਗ ਵੰਨ ਵਿਉਹਾਰ ਸਭ ਵੱਖ ਵੱਖ ਹਨ ਪਰ ਅਸੀਂ ਇਹ ਮੰਨਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਕਿ ਸਭਨਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਕੋ ਹੀ ਰੱਬ ਵਸਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਉਸਦਾ ਹਿਸਾ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਰੂਪ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਅਸੀਂ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਕਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਹਰ ਜੀਵ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਹਿਸਾ ਮੰਨਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਜੋ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਮੰਨਦੀ ਹੈ। ਉਸਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਹਰ ਹੁਕਮ ਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਪਤਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਉਹ ਇਹ ਕਦੇ ਵੀ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਦੀ ਅਦੂਲੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦੀ। ਇਸ ਦੇ ਉਲਟ ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਇੱਕ ਜੀਵ ਦੇ ਅੰਤਰ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਬੁਰਾ ਕਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਰੋਕਦੀ ਹੇ ਜੋ ਸੁਸਾਇਟੀ ਜਾਂ ਕੁਦਰਤ ਦੇ ਅਸੂਲਾਂ ਵਿਰੁਧ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਜੀਵਨ-ਸ਼ਕਤੀ ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਮਨ, ਇੱਛਾ, ਬੁੱਧ ਅਤੇ ਅਹੰ ਦੇ ਵਸੀਲੇ ਹਨ ਜੋ ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਅਧੀਨ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਚਲਾਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਉਦੋਂ ਜ਼ਿਆਦਾ ਕਿਰਿਆਸ਼ੀਲ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਦੋਂ ਇਸ ਅੰਦਰ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਦੀ ਸੋਝੀ ਜਾਗਦੀ ਹੈ। ਬੁਅਿਾਈਆਂ, ਨਸ਼ਿਆਂ, ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਸਦਕਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਜਵਾਨੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਢਲਣ ਲੱਗ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਕਮਜ਼ੋਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਬਹੁਤੀਆਂ ਸਰੀਰਕ ਤੇ ਮਾਨਸਿਕ ਬਿਮਾਰੀਆਂ ਇਸ ਕਮਜ਼ੋਰ ਹੋਈ ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਸਿੱਟਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਗਲਤ ਗਤੀਵਿਧੀਆਂ ਤੇ ਬੁਰੇ ਵਿਚਾਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਉਪਜਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਭਗਵਤਗੀਤਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਾਪ ਕਿਹਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਸੰਪੂਰਣ ਹੈ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾ ਸੰਪੂਰਨਤਾ ਦੀ ਕੋਸ਼ਿਸ਼ ਵਿੱਚ ਲੱਗੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਸਰੀਰ ਵੀ ਤੰਦਰੁਸਤ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਰਿਗਵੇਦ ਵਿੱਚ (੬-੪੭-੯) ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਤਵਸਥ ਭੀ ਕਿਹਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਜਦ ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਵੱਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੋਣ ਤੇ ਸਾਤਵਿਕਤਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਸੱਚ ਤੇ ਸੁੱਚ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨਤਾ ਹੋਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਸੂਖਮ ਆਤਮਾ ਖਿੜਦੀ ਹੈ। ਅਥਰਵ ਵੇਦ (ਯੀ-੮-੩੦) ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਸ਼ੁਭ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਵਲ ਮੋੜਦੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਬੁਰੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਵਲੋਂ ਹੋੜਦੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਜੋ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਸਰੀਰ ਉਪਰ ਕਾਬੂ ਨਹੀਂ ਰੱਖਣ ਦਿੰਦੇ, ਉਹ ਗਿਆਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰਨ ਪਿੱਛੋਂ ਵੀ ਸਚਾਈ ਦੇ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਦੂਰ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਉਹ ਅਪਣੀਆਂ ਦੁਨਿਆਵੀ ਖਾਹਿਸ਼ਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਨਕਲੀ ਅਧਿਆਤਮਵਾਦ ਦੇ ਉਹਲੇ ਲੁਕਾਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਕਿ ਸਾਡੇ ਬਹੁਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਚਾਰਕ ਤੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ਕ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਗੀਤਾ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਅਜਿਹੇ ਮਨੁਖਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਵਿਵੇਕ ਬੁੱਧੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ (ਭਗਵਤ ਗੀਤਾ ੨-੪੨ ਤੋਂ ੪੪)। ਜਿੱਥੈ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਤੇ ਕਾਬੂ ਰੱਖਦੀ ਹੈ ਉੱਥੇ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਪਦ ਵੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਉਹ “ਮੈਂ ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਹਾਂ” ਕਹਿ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸਰੀਰ ਉਪਰ ਜੀਵਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸੰਪੂਰਨ ਕਾਬੂ ਹੋਣ ਨੂੰ ‘ਛਵੋੱ ਜਾਂ ‘ਸ਼ਵਾੱ ਕਿਹਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਅਥਰਵ ਵੇਦ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਇਸ ਸਤਰ ਤੇ ਪਹੁੰਚ ਕੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਉਤਮ ਸ਼ਕਤੀ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸੰਵਾਦ ਸਮਝਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਸਾਇੰਸ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਹਰ ਜੀਵ ਅਪਣੀਆਂ ਜੀਵਨ-ਹਾਲਾਤਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਖੁਦ ਢਾਲ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਲਈ ਉਹ ਅਪਣੀਆਂ ਸ਼ਕਤੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਇੱਕ ਪਾਸਿਓਂ ਸੀਮਤ ਕਰਕੇ ਦੂਸਰੇ ਪਾਸੇ ਲਗਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾਂ ਸ਼ਕਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਲੋੜੀਂਦੀ ਦਿਸ਼ਾ ਵਲ ਢਾਲ ਕੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਏਕਤਾ ਤੇ ਸਮਨਵਯ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਦ ਆਤਮਾ ਬਦਲਣਹਾਰੇ ਜੀਵਨ-ਸਿਸਟਮ ਦਾ ਹਿੱਸਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਇਸ ਨਵੇਂ ਵਾਤਾਵਰਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਢਲ ਕੇ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਕੰਟ੍ਰੋਲ-ਸੂਤਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਬੱਝ ਜਾਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਸਾਰਾ ਹੀ ਵਿਸ਼ਵ ਇੱਕ ਡੋਰੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਬੰਨ੍ਹਿਆਂ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਸੂਤਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਨਿਊਰੋਨ ਸੂਚਨਾ ਨੂੰ ਇੱਕ ਜੀਵ ਦੀ ਬਦਲਦੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਇੱਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਤੋਂ ਦੂਜੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਤਕ ਲੈ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਮਿਰਤ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਤੱਤ ਜਲ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਜਾਂ ਮਿੱਟੀ ਜਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਖਤਮ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਪਰ ਕੁੱਝ ਸੂਚਨਾ ਰੂਪੀ ਨਿਊਰੋਨ ਪਵਨ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਨਵਾਂ ਸਫਰ ਤਹਿ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਨਿਊਰੋਨ ਕਦੇ ਮਰਦੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਤੇ ਲੰਬਾ ਸਫਰ ਤਹਿ ਕਰਨ ਦੇ ਕਾਬਲ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਇਹ ਨਵੇਂ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਕਾਰਨ ਬਣਦੇ ਹਨ। ਡਾ: ਬੈਨਰਜੀ ਇਸ ਦੀਆਂ ਕਈ ਉਦਾਹਰਨਾ ਦਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਉਨ੍ਹਾ ਨੇ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨਿਊਰੋਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਫਰ ਨੂੰ ਘੋਖਿਆਂ ਹੈ।
ਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ
ਅੰਤਰਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ ਨਾਲ ਵੀ ਜੋੜਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ‘ਆਤਮੱ ਨੂੰ ‘ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣੱ ਜਾਂ ਮਨ ਵੀ ਕਿਹਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ।
ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ: ਅੰਤਰ ਦੀ ਇੰਦਰੀ ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਸੰਜੋਗ ਨਾਲ ਬਾਹਰਲੀਆਂ ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਕਾਰਜ ਨਿਭਾਉਂਦੀਆ ਹਨ। ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣੱ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਿਆ ਹੈ- ਅੰਤਰ ਦੀ ਇੰਦਰੀ, ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਸੰਜੋਗ ਨਾਲ ਬਾਹਰਲੀਆਂ ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਕਾਰਜ ਕਰਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਆਤਮਾ ਜਾਂ ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ ਦੀਆਂ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਖੂਬੀਆਂ ਗੁਰ-ਗਿਆਨ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਘੜੀਆਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਜੇਹਾ ਕਿ ਵਾਕ ਹੈ
ਤਿਥੈ ਘੜੀਐ, ਸੁਰਤਿ ਮਤਿ ਮਨਿ ਬੁਧਿ॥ (ਜਪੁਜੀ ਮ ੧: ਪੰਨਾ ੮: ੨)
ਇਸ ਦੇ ਚਾਰ ਭਾਗ ਹਨ
‘ਮਨੱ —ਜਿਸ ਕਰਕੇ ਸੰਕਲਪ ਵਿਕਲਪ ਫੁਰਦੇ ਹਨ।
‘ਬੁਧਿੱ —ਜਿਸ ਤੋਂ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਤੇ ਨਿਸਚਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।
‘ਚਿੱਤਿੱ —ਜਿਸ ਕਰਕੇ ਚੇਤਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਯਾਦ ਜਾਂ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਵੀ ਕਿਹਾ ਹੈ।
‘ਅਹੰਕਾਰੱ —ਜਿਸ ਤੋਂ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਆਪਣਾ ਸੰਬੰਧ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ
ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਸੁਰਤ, ਮਤ, ਮਨ-ਬੁਧਿ ਘੜੇ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ।
ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਸਾਉਣ ਨਾਲ, ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਿਹਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ, ਮਨ ਦੇ ਮਾੜੇ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਖ਼ਤਮ ਕਰਨ ਨਾਲ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਜਿੱਤ ਦਰਜ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਰਸਤੇ ਤੇ ਤੁਰਿਆਂ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੀ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਰੀਤ ਬਣਦੀ ਹੈ। ‘ਮਨ ਦੀ ਸੋਚ ਦਾ ਨਾਂ ‘ਆਤਮੱ ਜਾਂ ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ ਹੈ।
ਮਨ
ਭਾਈ ਕਾਨ੍ਹ ਸਿੰਘ ਨਾਭਾ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ “ਮਨ ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ ਦੀ ਇੱਕ ਅਜਿਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਮੁੱਖ ਬਿਰਤੀ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਕਰਕੇ ਸੰਕਲਪ-ਵਿਕਲਪ ਫੁਰਦੇ ਹਨ”। ਮਹਾਨ ਕੋਸ਼ ਵਿੱਚ ‘ਮਨੱ ਦੇ ਅਰਥ ਹਨ—ਜਾਮਨ, ਮੰਨਤ ਵਾਲਾ, ਜਿੰਮੇਵਾਰ— ‘ਮਨੱ ਨੂੰ ਦਿਲ ਵੀ ਕਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੀ ਅੰਦਰਲੀ ਗਰਮੀ ਕਰਕੇ ਹਰਕਤ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ‘ਮਨੱ ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ ਦੇ ਰੂਪ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੀ ਆਇਆ ਹੈ। ਖ਼ਿਆਲ, ਜੀਵਾਤਮਾ, ਮਨਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਨ ਤੇ ਚਿੰਤਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਚਿੱਤ। ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਪੁਰਸ਼ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਗੋਂ ਸਾਰੀ ਕਾਇਨਾਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੀ ਏਹੀ ਨਿਯਮ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਨਰ ਤੇ ਮਦੀਨ ਦੇ ਮੇਲ ਤੋਂ ਨਵੀਂ ਉਤੇਜਨ, ਨਵਾਂ ਰੂਪ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਬ-ਸ਼ਰਤੇ ਕਿ ਬੀਜ, ਧਰਤੀ ਤੇ ਮੌਸਮ ਅਨੁਕੂਲ ਹੋਵੇ। ਪਿਤਾ ਦੇ ਜੀਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਬ-ਕਾਇਦਾ ਜਾਨ ਤਥਾ ਚੇਤੰਤਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਤਿਆਰ ਧਰਤੀ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਦੋ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਤੀਜੇ ਜੀਵ ਦੀ ਉਤਪਤੀ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਸਾਡਾ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਬਣਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਸ਼ਾਇਦ ਅਕਾਸ਼ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਤਮਾਵਾਂ ਉੱਡ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਜਦੋਂ ਜੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿਸੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਆ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਜੋਤ ਦਾ ਭਾਵ ਜੀਨ ਦਾ ਜਿਉਂਦਾ ਹੋਣਾ ਤੇ ਜੋਤ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੀ ਮਨ ਹੈ। ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਵਿਕਾਸ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੀ ਅਗਾਂਹ ਗਿਆਨ ਇੰਦਰਿਆਂ ਦਾ ਆਪਸੀ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਹੈ। ਕੁਦਰਤ ਦਾ ਇਹ ਇੱਕ ਬੱਝਵਾਂ ਨਿਯਮ (ਜੋਤ) ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਾਰੀ ਕਾਇਨਾਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਚੇਤੰਤਾ ਦੇ ਰੂਪ ਵਿੱਚ ਕੰਮ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰ-ਗਿਆਨ ਦੀ ਸੋਝੀ ਰਾਂਹੀ ਜੋਤ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝ ਕੇ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਖਤਮ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦਾ ਸੰਕਲਪ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਰੂਹਾਨੀਅਤ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਸੁਰਤੀ ਨਾਲ ਸਮਝਣ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ ਹੈ।
ਮਨ ਦੀਆਂ ਚਾਰ ਦਸ਼ਾਵਾਂ ਜਾਂ ਬਿਰਤੀਆ ਹਨ ੧. ਮਾਣਸ (ਵਿਚਾਰਾਂ ਤੇ ਖਿਆਲੀ ਉਡਾਣਾ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ) ੨. ਚਿੱਤ (ਭਾਵਨਾਵਾਂ ਤੇ ਕੋਮਲ-ਕਠੋਰ ਅਨੂਭੂਤੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ-ਦਿਲ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਪਿਆਰ, ਹਮਦਰਦੀ ਜਾ ਕਰੂਰਤਾ ਜਾਗਦੀ ਹੈ), ੩. ਬੁੱਧੀ (ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਜਾ ਅਰਜਿਤ ਗਿਆਨ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ) ੪. ਅਹੰਕਾਰ (ਗੁਮਾਨ, ਹਉਮੈਂ, ਹੰਕਾਰ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ)। ਹੰਕਾਰ ਸਦਕਾ ਅਸੀਂ ਅਸਲ ਸੱਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਦੇਖ ਸਕਦੇ ਤੇ ਉਸੇ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਸੱਚ ਮੰਨ ਲੈਂਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਜੋ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਦਿਸਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸਾਡੀ ਜ਼ਰੂਰਤ ਪੂਰੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੰਕਾਰ ਤੇ ਹਉਮੈਂ ਮਾਰਨਾ ਜੀਵ ਲਈ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹੈ।
ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਸਾਉਣਾ ਹੈ ਨਾਲ ਬੁੱਧੀ ਭਾਵ ਅਕਲ ਘੜੀ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਅੰਦਰਲੀ ਚੇਤੰਤਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਂ ‘ਆਤਮਾੱ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸੁਰਤੀ ਨਾਲ ਮਤ ਨੂੰ ਉੱਚਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਅਕਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਾਧਾ ਕਰਨਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਜੋ ਮਨ ਰੂਪੀ ਚੇਤੰਤਾ ਦੀ ਅਸਲੀ ਘਾੜਤ ਘੜੀ ਜਾਏ। ਗੁਰਮਤ ਗਿਆਨ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੀ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਵੱਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਭਾਵ ‘ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣੱ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਹੰਕਾਰ ਮੁੱਕ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਮਨ ਉਸ ਸੋਚ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਦਾ ਧਾਰਨੀ ਹੇ ਜੋ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਚਲਦਾ ਰੱਖਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਗਲਤ ਦਿਸ਼ਾ ਵਲ ਲਿਜਾਕੇ ਕੁਕਰਮ ਵੀ ਕਰਵਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਚੰਗੀ ਦਿਸ਼ਾ ਵਲ ਲਿਜਾਕੇ ਸੁਕਰਮ ਵੀ। ਗੁਰੂ ਤੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਗੁਰੂ ਤੋਂ ਸਿਖਿਆ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਬੁਰਿਆਈਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਰੋਕ ਕੇ ਚੰਗੇ ਰਸਤੇ ਪਾਇਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਮਨ ਲੋਚੈ ਬੁਰਿਆਈਆ, ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਇਹ ਮਨੁ ਹੋੜੀਐ।
ਮਨ ਕੁਦਰਤਨ ਹੀ ਬੇਰੋਕ ਸੋਚਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਖਿਆਲਾਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਨਦੀਆਂ ਲਗਾਤਾਰ ਵਗਾਉਂਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਖਿਆਲਾਂ ਜਾ ਵਿਚਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਬਣਤਰ ਸਮੇਂ, ਸਥਾਨ, ਸਾਥ, ਹਾਲਾਤ ਤੇ ਸਥਿਤੀ ਤੇ ਨਿਰਭਰ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਇਹ ਸੋਚਾਂ, ਖਿਆਲ ਜਾਂ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਕਦੇ ਬੁਰੇ ਤੇ ਕਦੇ ਪਵਿਤਰ ਤੇ ਸੁੱਚੇ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਖਿਆਲਾਂ-ਵਿਚਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਬਣਤਰ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਅੰਗ ਵੀ ਅਪਣਾ ਕਾਰਜ ਨਿਭਾਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਬੁਰੇ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਬੁਰੇ ਹਾਲਾਤ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਬਿਮਾਰੀਆਂ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਜਾਂ ਵਧਾਉਣ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੀ ਹਿਸਾ ਪਾਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਇਸੇ ਲਈ ਤਾਂ ਕਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ “ਹਰ ਬਿਮਾਰੀ ਦੀ ਜੜ੍ਹ ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ”। ਇਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਹਰ ਹਾਰ-ਜਿਤ ਦੀ ਜੜ੍ਹ ਵੀ ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੈ।
ਗੁਰਸ਼ਬਦ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਅਸੀਂ ਅਪਣੇ ਚੰਚਲ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਕਾਬੂ ਵਿੱਚ ਰੱਖ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਤੇ ਪੁੱਠੀਆਂ ਗਤੀਵਿਧੀਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਰੁਕ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਰ ਕੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਹਰ ਵਸਤ ਪਾ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਵੀ:
ਬਿਨ ਮਨ ਮੁਏ ਕੈਸੇ ਹਰ ਪਾਏ। (ਮ: ੩, ਪੰਨਾ ੬੬੫: ੩)
ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਚੰਗੇ ਰਾਹ ਪਾਉਣ ਦਾ ਕੰਮ ਆਤਮਾ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਉਸਨੂੰ ਬੁਰੇ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾ ਵਰਜਦੀ ਹੈ। ਬੁਰੇ ਕੰਮ ਉਹੀ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਜੋ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੁਣਦੇ। ਆਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਆਵਾਜ਼ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾ ਸੱਚੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਉਹ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾ ਸੱਚੇ ਪਰਮ ਪਿਤਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ।
ਮਨ, ਚਿਤ ਸਭ ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ ਦੇ ਹੀ ਹਿਸੇ ਗਿਣੇ ਗਏ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਦਿਲ ਮਨ ਤੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵਿਤ। ਇਸੇ ਲਈ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਨ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ ਦਿਲ ਵੀ ਵਰਤਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ
ਚਿਤ: ਅੰਤਹਕਰਣ
ਰੇ ਚਿਤ ਚੇਤਸ ਦੀਨ ਦਇਆਲ। (ਆਸਾ ਧੰਨਾ ੪੮੮: ੨)
ਦਿਲ: ਦਿਲ ਮਹਿ ਸਾਂਈ ਪ੍ਰਗਟੈ (ਕਬੀਰ, ਪੰਨਾ ੧੩੭੪: ੧੦) ਸੰਕਲਪ, ਖਿਆਲ (ਮਹਾਨਕੋਸ਼ ਪੰਨਾ ੬੩੪)
ਮਨ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਸੂਖਮ ਭਾਗ ਹਨ ਜੋ ਇੱਕ ਦੂਜੇ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜੇ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ। ਆਤਮਾ ਮਨ ਦੀ ਲਗਾਤਾਰ ਰਾਹ ਦਰਸਾਊ ਹੈ। ਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਖਤਮ ਹੋਣ ਨਾਲ ਵੀ ਖਤਮ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਤੇ ਜੇ ਕੋਈ ਆਵਾਗਮਨ ਦਾ ਚੱਕਰ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਚੱਕਰ ਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਮਨ ਹੀ ਭੁਗਤਦੇ ਹਨ ਸਰੀਰ ਨਹੀਂ। ਸਰੀਰ ਖਤਮ ਹੋਣ ਤੇ ਇਹ ਊਰਜਾ ਦਾ ਰੂਪ ਹੋ ਸਮੁਚੇ ਊਰਜਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਸੰਮਿਲਿਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਦੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਹੁਕਮਾਨੁਸਾਰ ਨਵਾਂ ਜੀਵਨ ਧਾਰਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਮਰਨ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਡਰ ਭਉ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਇਸ ਲਈ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਇੱਕ ਸੁਭਾਵਕ ਕੁਦਰਤੀ ਬਦਲਾਉ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਲਗਾਤਾਰ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹੀ ਜਾਣਾ ਹੈ ਜਦ ਤਕ ਇਹ ਪੂਰਨ ਟਿਕਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਆ ਜਾਂਦੀ। ਪੂਰਨ ਟਿਕਾ ਉਦੋਂ ਹੋ ਹੋਣਾ ਹੈ ਜਦ ਤਕ ਇਹ ਅਪਣੇ ਸਰੋਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਜਾਂ ਕਹਿ ਲਓ ਜੋਤ ਜੋਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਮਾ ਜਾਂਦੀ। ਇਸੇ ਪ੍ਰਕਿਰਿਆ ਨੂੰ ਜੋਤੀ ਜੋਤ ਸਮਾਉਣਾ ਕਿਹਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਜੋਤੀ ਜੋਤ ਪ੍ਰਕਿਰਿਆ ਨੂੰ ਸੰਪੂਰਨ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਮਨ, ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਸਾਧਣੇ ਪੈਣਗੇ। ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਉਹ ਸਮੁਚੀ ਮੈਲ ਧੋਣੀ ਪਵੇਗੀ ਜੋ ਉਸ ਨੇ ਦੁਨਿਆਬੀ ਖਿੱਚਾਂ, ਮੋਹ-ਮਮਤਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਅਪਣੇ ਨਾਲ ਲਗਾ ਲਈ ਹੈ।
ਆਮ ਸਵਾਲ ਉਠਾਏ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ:
ਉਹ ਕੌਣ ਹੈ? ਕਿੱਥੇ ਹੈ? ਜੋ ਸਰੀਰ ਆਤਮਾ, ਮਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਬਣਾਉਂਦਾ, ਚਲਾਉਂਦਾ, ਮਿਟਾਉਂਦਾ ਤੇ ਘੁਮਾਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਫਿਰ ਅਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਫਰ ਮੁਕਾਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ? ਜਿਸ ਬਾਰੇ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਫੁਰਮਾਣ ਹੈ; “ਏ ਮਨ ਮੇਰਿਆ ਤੂ ਸਦਾ ਰਹੁ ਹਰ ਨਾਲੇੱ। ਕੀ ਮਨ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਹੋਰ ਵੀ ਕੋਈ ਰਾਹ ਦਸਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇਹ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਪੜ੍ਹਣੀ ਹੈ, ਇਹ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਪਣਾਉਣਾ ਹੈ? ਜਾਂ ਇਹ ਅਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਦੇ ਰਸਤੇ ਤੇ ਪੈ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ? ਜੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਸਮਝਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ? ਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਮਨ ਦਾ ਵਾਰਤਾਲਾਪ ਕਿਸ ਭਾਸ਼ਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ? “ਭਈ ਪਰਾਪਤ ਮਾਨੁਖ ਦੇਹੁਰੀਆ। ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਮਿਲਣ ਕੀ ਇਹੁ ਤੇਰੀ ਬਰੀਆ”। ਇਹ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਕੌਣ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਣਾ ਹੈ? ਕੀ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਇਨਸਾਨੀ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਮਿਲ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ? ਹੋਰ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਨਹੀਂ? ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਕੀ ਹੈ ਕੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਇਸ ਦੀ ਵਿਆਖਿਆ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਸਬਦਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਖੂਬੀ ਕੀਤੀ ਗਈ ਹੈ।
(ੳ) ਅਚਰਜ ਕਥਾ ਮਹਾ ਅਨੂਪ ॥ ਪ੍ਰਾਤਮਾ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਕਾ ਰੂਪੁ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਬੂਢਾ ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਬਾਲਾ ॥ ਨਾ ਇਸੁ ਦੂਖੁ ਨਹੀ ਜਮ ਜਾਲਾ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਬਿਨਸੈ ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਜਾਇ ॥
ਆਦਿ ਜੁਗਾਦੀ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ ੧ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਸੁ ਉਸਨੁ ਨਹੀ ਇਸੁ ਸੀਤੁ ॥ ਨਾ ਇਸੁ ਦੁਸਮਨੁ ਨਾ ਇਸੁ ਮੀਤੁ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਸੁ ਹਰਖੁ ਨਹੀ ਇਸੁ ਸੋਗੁ ॥ ਸਭੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਇਸ ਕਾ ਇਹੁ ਕਰਨੈ ਜੋਗੁ ॥ ੨ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਸੁ ਬਾਪੁ ਨਹੀ ਇਸੁ ਮਾਇਆ ॥ ਇਹੁ ਅਪਰੰਪਰੁ ਹੋਤਾ ਆਇਆ ॥
ਪਾਪ ਪੁੰਨ ਕਾ ਇਸੁ ਲੇਪੁ ਨ ਲਾਗੈ ॥ ਘਟ ਘਟ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਸਦ ਹੀ ਜਾਗੈ ॥ ੩ ॥
ਤੀਨਿ ਗੁਣਾ ਇੱਕ ਸਕਤਿ ਉਪਾਇਆ ॥ ਮਹਾ ਮਾਇਆ ਤਾ ਕੀ ਹੈ ਛਾਇਆ ॥
ਅਛਲ ਅਛੇਦ ਅਭੇਦ ਦਇਆਲ ॥ ਦੀਨ ਦਇਆਲ ਸਦਾ ਕਿਰਪਾਲ ॥
ਤਾ ਕੀ ਗਤਿ ਮਿਤਿ ਕਛੂ ਨ ਪਾਇ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਤਾ ਕੈ ਬਲਿ ਬਲਿ ਜਾਇ ॥ (ਪੰਨਾ ੮੬੮)
(ਅ) ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਮਾਨਸੁ ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਦੇਉ ॥ ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਜਤੀ ਕਹਾਵੈ ਸੇਉ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਜੋਗੀ ਨਾ ਅਵਧੂਤਾ ॥ ਨਾ ਇਸੁ ਮਾਇ ਨ ਕਾਹੂ ਪੂਤਾ ॥ ੧ ॥
ਇਆ ਮੰਦਰ ਮਹਿ ਕੌਨ ਬਸਾਈ ॥ ਤਾ ਕਾ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਕੋਊ ਪਾਈ ॥ ੧ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਗਿਰਹੀ ਨਾ ਓਦਾਸੀ ॥ ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਰਾਜ ਨ ਭੀਖ ਮੰਗਾਸੀ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਸੁ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਨ ਰਕਤੂ ਰਾਤੀ ॥ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਨੁ ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਖਾਤੀ ॥ ੨ ॥
ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਤਪਾ ਕਹਾਵੈ ਸੇਖੁ ॥ ਨਾ ਇਹੁ ਜੀਵੈ ਨ ਮਰਤਾ ਦੇਖੁ ॥
ਇਸੁ ਮਰਤੇ ਕਉ ਜੇ ਕੋਊ ਰੋਵੈ ॥ ਜੋ ਰੋਵੈ ਸੋਈ ਪਤਿ ਖੋਵੈ ॥ ੩ ॥
ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਮੈ ਡਗਰੋ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ ਜੀਵਨ ਮਰਨੁ ਦੋਊ ਮਿਟਵਾਇਆ ॥
ਕਹੁ ਕਬੀਰ ਇਹੁ ਰਾਮ ਕੀ ਅੰਸੁ ॥ ਜਸ ਕਾਗਦ ਪਰ ਮਿਟੈ ਨ ਮੰਸੁ ॥ (ਕਬੀਰ ੮੭੧)
ਜਦ ਅਸੀਂ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਪੜ੍ਹਣ ਲਗਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ “ੴ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ ਅਕਾਲ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਅਜੂਨੀ ਸੈਭੰ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ।। ਆਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਾਰੇ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੁ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਬੁਨਿਆਦ ਮੰਨਿਆਂ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਮੂਲ-ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਿਸ ਹਸਤੀ ਦੀ ਵਿਆਖਿਆ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੋਈ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਅਸੀਂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ, ਅਕਾਲ-ਪੁਰਖ, ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ, ਗਾਡ, ਅੱਲਾ, ਰਾਮ, ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਤੇ ਹੋਰ ਅਣਗਿਣਤ ਨਾਵਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਪੁਕਾਰਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਇਹੋ ਉਹ ਸ਼੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ-ਕਰਤਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਕੋਲੋਂ ਸਾਡੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਵਿਛੜੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਜਿਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਸਮਾਉਣਾ ਹੈ। ੮੪ ਲੱਖ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਆਮ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਇਹ ਵੀ ਮਾਨਵੀ ਜੂਨ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਉਤਮ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਜ਼ਿਆਦਾ ਸੰਭਵ ਹੈ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਕੋਲ ਵਿਕਸਤ ਮਨ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਆਤਮਾ ਆਸਾਨੀ ਨਾਲ ਸਮਝਾ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ-ਮਾਰਗ ਤੇ ਤੋਰ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ। ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਸਾਧਨਾ ਵਲ ਮੋੜਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸਹਿਜ ਸੁਭਾ ਪਲ ਪਲ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਨੂੰ ਯਾਦ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਲਗਾਈ ਰੱਖਦੀ ਹੈ। ਜਦ ਮਨ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਜਾ ਪਰਮ ਪਿਤਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਫਿਰ ਉਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਰਹਿ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਮੈ-ਮੇਰੀ ਦਾ ਖਾਤਮਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਦੁਨਿਆਬੀ ਮੋਹ-ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਖਿੱਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ।
ਆਤਮਾ ਪਰਾਤਮਾ ਏਕੋ ਕਰੈ। ਅੰਤਰ ਕੀ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਮਰੈ। (ਪੰਨਾ ੬੬੧)
ਇਸੇ ਪਰਕਿਰਿਆ ਨਾਲ ਮਨ ਸਾਰੇ ਐਬਾਂ-ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਪਾਕ-ਸਾਫ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸਾਫ ਮਨ, ਮਨ ਦਾ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਵਲ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾ ਧਿਆਨ, ਪਲ ਪਲ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਇਹ ਸਭ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਨੂੰ ਖਿੱਚ ਲੈਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹੀ ਪਾਕ-ਪਵਿਤਰ ਰੂਹ ਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਅਪਣੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਬੁਲਾ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮਿਲਾ ਲੈਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸਿੱਖ ਧਰਮ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਹੋ ਮੁਕਤੀ ਹੈ, ਇਹੋ ਆਉਣ-ਜਾਣ ਤੋਂ ਛੁਟਕਾਰਾ ਹੈ।
ਏਥੇ ਇਹ ਦਸਣਾ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇਸ ਮਿਲਣ-ਮਿਟਣ ਨਾਲ ਮੌਤ ਦਾ ਸਬੰਧ ਨਹੀਂ। ਇਹ ਤਾਂ ਜੀਵਦਿਆਂ ਹੀ ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਦਾ ਉਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਜੁੜਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਆਤਮਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਕਣ-ਨੁਮਾ ਹਿਸਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਮਨ ਨਾਲ ਸੰਵਾਦ ਮਨ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੋਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਤਬਦੀਲੀ ਦਾ ਕਾਰਨ ਬਣਦਾ ਹੈ। ਮਨ ਤੋਂ ਆਤਮਾ ਗਿਰਦੇ ਫੈਲਦੀ ਦੁਨਿਆਵੀ ਮੈਲ ਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਵਿਚਕਾਰ ਵਿੱਥ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਦੀ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਵਿੱਥ ਉਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਘੱਟ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਦੋਂ ਮਨ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਅਪਣੀ ਮੈਲ ਉਤਾਰਦਾ ਹੇ ਤੇ ਫਿਰ ਰੂਹ ਗਿਰਦੇ ਹਉਮੈ, ਮੋਹ-ਮਾਇਆ, ਕਾਮ ਕ੍ਰੋਧ, ਲੋਭ, ਮੋਹ, ਅਹੰਕਾਰ ਆਦਿ ਬਦੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਚੜ੍ਹੀ ਮੈਲ ਨੂੰ ਸਾਫ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਦਿਸ਼ਾ ਆਤਮਾ ਹੀ ਦਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਉਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਦੋਂ ਮਨ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਮੰਨਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਦ ਤਕ ਮਨ ਆਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਮੰਨਦਾ ਸ਼ੁਧੀ ਦੀ ਸੰਭਾਵਨਾ ਨਹੀਂ।
“ਆਤਮਾ ਪਰਾਤਮਾ ਏਕੋ ਕਰੈ” ਜਦੋਂ ‘ਮਨੱ ਦੀ ਵੱਖਰੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ‘ਆਤਮਾ-ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾੱ ਇੱਕ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਜੀਵ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਚੋਂ ਨਿਕਲ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸੇ ਲਈ ਸਾਰੀ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ੱਚ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ‘ਮਨੱ ਹੀ ਨੂੰ ਸੰਬੋਧਨ ਕੀਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਹਲੂਣਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ “ਮਨ ਤੂੰ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਰੂਪੁ ਹੈ ਆਪਣਾ ਮੂਲੁ ਪਛਾਣੁ॥ ਮਨ ਹਰਿ ਜੀ ਤੇਰੈ ਨਾਲਿ ਹੈ ਗੁਰਮਤੀ ਰੰਗੁ ਮਾਣੁ” (ਪੰ: ੪੪੧) ਭਾਵ ਐ ਮਨ! ਤੇਰਾ ਅਸਲ ਟਿਕਾਣਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ੱਚ ਇੱਕ ਮਿੱਕ ਹੋਣਾ ਹੈ ਤੂੰ ਆਪਣੀ ਅਸਲੀਅਤ ਦੀ ਪਛਾਣ ਕਰ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਤਾਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਵੱਸ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਗੁਰੂ ਤੋਂ ਮੱਤ ਲੈ ਤੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਜਨਮ ਦੇ ਸਦੀਵੀ ਅਨੰਦ ਨੂੰ ਜੀਊਂਦੇ ਜੀਅ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰ। ਬਲਕਿ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ੱਚ ਤਾਂ ਇਥੋਂ ਤੱਕ ਵੀ ਫ਼ੁਰਮਾਇਆ ਹੈ “ਜਿਨੀ ਆਤਮੁ ਚੀਨਿਆ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮੁ ਸੋਈ॥ ਏਕੋ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਬਿਰਖੁ ਹੈ ਫਲੁ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਹੋਈ” (ਪੰ: ੪੨੧) ਅਥਵਾ “ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇ ਤਾ ਸਿਮਰਿਆ ਜਾਇ॥ ਆਤਮਾ ਦ੍ਰਵੈ ਰਹੈ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਇ॥ ਆਤਮਾ ਪਰਾਤਮਾ ਏਕੋ ਕਰੈ॥ ਅੰਤਰ ਕੀ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਮਰੈ” (ਪੰ: ੬੬੧)
ਆਤਮਾ ਤੇ ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਸੂਚਨਾ ਦਾ ਆਦਾਨ-ਪਰਦਾਨ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਆਪਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਕਿਹੜੀ ਬੋਲੀ ਬੋਲਦੇ ਹਨ? ਇਸ ਸਵਾਲ ਦੇ ਉਤਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਮੈਂ ਇਹੋ ਕਹਾਂਗਾ ਕਿ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੀ ਬਣਤਰ ਹੀ ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਸੂਚਨਾ ਵਹਾ ਪਰਕਿਰਿਆ ਬਹੁਤ ਤੇਜ਼ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਚੋਟ ਪੈਰ ਤੇ ਆਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਪੀੜਾ ਦਾ ਅਸਰ ਦਿਮਾਗ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਕਦਮ ਪਹੁੰਚ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਅੰਦਰੂਨੀ ਸੂਚਨਾ ਵਹਾ ਦਾ ਇੱਕ ਸਿਸਟਮ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਵੱਖਰੇ ਲੇਖ ਦਾ ਵਿਸ਼ਾ ਹੈ।


----------



## Ishna (Jul 4, 2017)

Sorry I haven't read the whole thread yet but wanted to jump in with a question relevant to the very first post.  Does karma effect God?  If not, how can it effect our own souls, since our souls are literally God?


----------



## Original (Jul 4, 2017)

Harkiran Kaur Ji

I must congratulate you on your write-up in topic *'heaven n hell in Sikhi'* [#15]. Beautifully choreographed. I believe spiritualists like you can do wonders when user-friendly language is used to decode mystical wisdom. Complex concepts translated into simpleton vocab is a skill with which few are privileged; I'm pleased to say, on this occasion, you're one of them.

Thank you

Moving on with the topic to hand, I say as follows:


Harkiran Kaur said:


> I think some have a requirement that if he soul is real,


..this then begs the question, what is "reality" ? Within that context but a Sikh perspective, I invite you to look at page 340 of SGGSJ: ਰਾਗੁ ਗਉੜੀ ਪੂਰਬੀ ਬਾਵਨ ਅਖਰੀ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀਉ ਕੀ  ੴ ਸਤਿਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਗੁਰਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ ਬਾਵਨ ਅਛਰ ਲੋਕ ਤ੍ਰੈ ਸਭੁ ਕਛੁ ਇਨ ਹੀ ਮਾਹਿ ॥ ਏ ਅਖਰ ਖਿਰਿ ਜਾਹਿਗੇ ਓਇ ਅਖਰ ਇਨ ਮਹਿ ਨਾਹਿ ॥੧॥ Meaning, there is no letter within the alphabet that can capture God [parmatma] and since Soul [atma] is part of God, the same is held true for Her. In other words, its beyond capture, full stop.

From a philosophical perspective this line of argument is best left to "ontological" experts. Why ? Because to predicate something [experimentally or rationally] is to ascribe to something [say the soul for example] a quality or property [waves or particles etc.], which the soul by definition don't have. This is why immortality of the soul is considered an "existence" and not a "being", hence, existence is not a predicate. That is to say, you could describe someone as "beautiful", which adds to our understanding of that person, meaning, it ascribes to them a quality; whereas, describing someone as "existing" does not.

Speak soon - I have a meeting in 17 minutes !


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jul 4, 2017)

Ishna said:


> Sorry I haven't read the whole thread yet but wanted to jump in with a question relevant to the very first post.  Does karma effect God?  If not, how can it effect our own souls, since our souls are literally God?


*                          Karam (performance-labour effort-destiny)*

 Whatever we perform is known as destiny ‘Karam’. Own performance in ‘karam’ is  responsible for one’s pleasure and pain and transmigration. The Guru has guided us: “J*it keeta paiae apna, sa ghal buri kio ghaliae*,’(SGGS,Var assa,M.1,  p.474) When we have to bear the results of our own doing why should be wrong?’ What ever we sow so shall we rope : ‘*Apai beej(i) aapai hi Khah[h(u)*’ (p.4). The result will be the same as you perform: ‘*Jeha keeton teha hoa jehe karm kamai*.’ (p. 78) *Jeha beejai so lunai karma Sandra keht(u)*’(p.134). Do not blame others for your own doings. Whatever you perform you get the result for the same. Why to blame others? ‘ *Dade dos(u) n deu kise, dos(u) karanma apnian. Jo main kia so main paia, dos(u) n dejai avr(u) jana. *(p. 433)  We get the quality of fruits the type of efforts we put in. ‘ *Phal(u) teveho paiae jevehi kaar kamaiae*. (p. 468) We enjoy the result of the seed we sowed; we get what we do. ‘*Beej Bauvs(i) bhog bhog-h(i) kia apna pavai*.’ (p. 705) Never blame anyone else for anything. Whatever you earn you have to relish. Your own deeds tie you up and you are stuck in the change of lives- transmigration in the world of maya. ‘*Dos(u) n deejay kahoo log. Jo kamawan soi bhog. Aapan karam aapai hi bandh. Aavan(u)  jaavan(u) maya dhandh*.’ (p. 888)

Saint Farid says: ‘The farmer sows seeds of _keekar_ tree but expects _Bajaur daakh_. He gets the wool woven but wants the silk to wear. “*Farida lodai daakh bijaurian kakr(i) beejai jat(u). Handai unn kataida paidha lodai patt*.’ (p. 1379). There are some who realize the  truth and there are others who roam carelessly. Whatever is done in this world you get the result of the same in other world. ‘*Ikna no sabh sojhi aai, ik(i) firdai beparwaha. Amal j)i) keetia duni vich(i) so dargah ogaha*.’ (p. 1383)  

When you go on the path of truth entire world will appreciate you. ‘*Sachai maarg chaldian ustat(i) kare jahan’*. (p. 136). Only do that work which gives you a bright face. ‘*Soi kamm kamai jit(u) much(u) ujla’.* (p. 397). The best are called the best at God’s gate. Those who do dirty deeds cry. ‘*Uttam se dar(i) Utam kahiah(i) neech karam bah(i) roi*. (p. 15)

When you go on eating and doing bad deeds, you are creating a field of scorpions. ‘*Khai khai karai badfaili, jan(u) visu ki vadi jeeo*’. (p. 105). When you dirty deeds and try to show up something else, you are proved a thief at the gates of the Lord.*’Karai duhkaram dikhavai hor(u). Ram ki dargah badha chorr(u)*. (p. 194)

Performing such deeds with which you have to feel ashamed, e.g., deeds like cursing the saints, worshipping the non believers etc should not be done since these are against the ethical values.’ *‘Jih karni hovh(i) sharminda iha kmani reet(i). Sant ki ninda, sakart ki pooja, aisi dridi bipreet’.* (p.673). If you have low IQ, do not write black deeds for yourself. When you blame others first look into your own self own heart.  *Farida je tu akl(i) lateef kale likh na lekh. Apnde girivan mah(i) sir(u) neevan kar(i) dekh(i).* (p.1378).

Forget those deeds which have no quality, otherwise you may be shamed at the gates of the Lord. (*Farida jinni kameen nah(i) gum te kamde visaar(i). mat(u) sarminda thevhi saain de darbar(i)* (p. 1381)  

The mortal does not break free from the bonds of the noose of Maya, and he does not seek the shelter of the profound, absolute Lord. He does not realize the dignity of the self, and Nirvaanaa; because of this, his doubt does not depart.  || 2 ||  The soul is not born, even though he thinks it is born; it is free from birth and death. When the mortal gives up his ideas of birth and death, he remains constantly absorbed in the Lord’s Love.  || 3 ||  As the reflection of an object blends in the water when the pitcher is broken, says Kabeer, just so virtue dispels doubt, and then the soul is absorbed in the profound, absolute Lord.  || 4 || 1 ||  (p.476)
ਗੁਰ ਚਰਣ ਲਾਗਿ ਹਮ ਬਿਨਵਤਾ ਪੂਛਤ ਕਹ ਜੀਉ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ ਕਵਨ ਕਾਜਿ ਜਗੁ ਉਪਜੈ ਬਿਨਸੈ ਕਹਹੁ  ਮੋਹਿ ਸਮਝਾਇਆ ॥ ੧ ॥ ਦੇਵ ਕਰਹੁ ਦਇਆ ਮੋਹਿ ਮਾਰਗਿ ਲਾਵਹੁ ਜਿਤੁ ਭੈ ਬੰਧਨ ਤੂਟੈ ॥ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ  ਦੁਖ ਫੇੜ ਕਰਮ ਸੁਖ ਜੀਅ ਜਨਮ ਤੇ ਛੂਟੈ ॥ ੧ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਮਾਇਆ ਫਾਸ ਬੰਧ ਨਹੀ ਫਾਰੈ ਅਰੁ ਮਨ ਸੁੰਨਿ  ਨ ਲੂਕੇ ॥ ਆਪਾ ਪਦੁ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੁ ਨ ਚੀਨਿੑਆ ਇਨ ਬਿਧਿ ਅਭਿਉ ਨ ਚੂਕੇ ॥ ੨ ॥ ਕਹੀ ਨ ਉਪਜੈ ਉਪਜੀ ਜਾਣੈ  ਭਾਵ ਅਭਾਵ ਬਿਹੂਣਾ ॥ ਊਦੈ ਅਸਤ ਕੀ ਮਨ ਬੁਧਿ ਨਾਸੀ ਤਉ ਸਦਾ ਸਹਜਿ ਲਿਵ ਲੀਣਾ ॥ ੩ ॥ ਜਿਉ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਬਿੰਬੁ  ਬਿੰਬ ਕਉ ਮਿਲੀ ਹੈ ਉਦਕ ਕੁੰਭੁ ਬਿਗਰਾਨਾ ॥ ਕਹੁ ਕਬੀਰ ਐਸਾ ਗੁਣ ਭ੍ਰਮੁ ਭਾਗਾ ਤਉ ਮਨੁ ਸੁੰਨਿ ਸਮਾਨਾਂ ॥ ੪ ॥ ੧ ॥ ਆਸਾ ਕਬੀਰ, ਪੰਨਾ ੪੭੬)

Since God is the Creator, controller; doer and the deed; whatever happens does not affect him at all. Everything is being done according to his Will: which may be Good or Bad in human eyes and for future of the individuals. Soul guides and watches the actions without getting involved itself in actual performance.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jul 7, 2017)

Tejwant Singh said:


> dalvindersinghgrewal ji,
> 
> Guru fateh.
> 
> ...


Soul is real essence of human being. It guides the being to perform (karam)
Since it is  part of the central soul or parmatma. The entire universe is described as made of  energy but no where it is proved that parmatma is made of energy. Since parmatma is not made of eneergy how can we say that atma or soul is made of energy.    When I say 'I' it includes body, mind, pran and soul. Body, mind and  pran are made of energy but not the soul as it could not be proved so till date. Some people quote pran to be soul which in actuality is not; pran is the actual source of energy in the body  with which the body performs while soul is the guiding one.


----------

